# 12/12+CFL+HB's=perpetual?



## bigd921 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well this will be my second journal and the title says it all. I will be attempting a perpetual 12/12 from seed using cfls as my lightsource I grow in hempy buckets..... After my first journal I took some time and did some reading on IC mag and learned a bit more about cfl and micro grows... drbudgreenjeans over there has some amazing shit he is doing with very basic supplies and principles a big inspiration for this grow 


alright I will be using a grow box 2ft tall 2ft wide 1 ft deep....I will be growing in 16oz cups using100% perlite,seeds will be germinated using the paper towel method....I will run a max of 5 42w cfl in the box I am currently using 4 I am waing on a full spectrum bulb(5000k) to be deliverd the other 4 are 2700k...there is 1 pc fan for exhust and 2 passive intakes my temp maxs at 90 so I am good with it... I will be making a simple cheap carbon filter this week, I use only r/o water for nutes i will be using 5-1-1 fish emulsions + dynagrow bloom 3-12-6 I mix 1/8 of teaspoonof each per gallon of water (took some experimenting but this combo is working for me.... I will also give a dose of molasses late in flower...the box can accomadte a max of 18 cups, I have 7 in there now that are 2 weeks old, and I have 6 more seeds germinating....I will start the last 5 next week these are all bagseeds I have several hundred of them all from a couple of ounces a friend bought so far I am 8 for 10 females... I plan to work out alot of the logistics along the way hopefull with some help from you guys ... my goal is to avaerage about 7-8 grams per plant which I am certain is attainable with 12/12 if I can do that and harvest 4 per week then this will be a success.... I will post pics ( for those that followed my last grow Igot a new camera ) later tonight or in the morning so pull up a chair and help if you can....


----------



## kiloman77 (Jul 6, 2008)

ill be watching.. i was thinking about trying it for my next grow


----------



## shrubsmokes (Jul 6, 2008)

subscribed.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 8, 2008)

planted 3 more today nothing else to report I will snap some pics in the morn


----------



## inforce (Jul 9, 2008)

nice job! I will watch as well!


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 9, 2008)

here are a few random shots sorry some of them are kind of blury still figuring the new camera out.......the more I read about this 12/12 thing the more I am convinced it will work so far so good though... could use some help I have a shelf I can put inside the box to have the plants right under the lights the problem is the temperatures get up over 100 when Ido this I assume its becase my intakes are at the bottom and with the shelf in there no much fresh cool air is available...any ideas?? another exhaust fan maybe?? with out the shelf and with the plants on the bottom the temp is 85-90


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 9, 2008)

Do your dixie cups have a hole near the bottom like a normal Hempy Bucket??
Do you step up to a bigger container when the plants grow??


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 9, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Do your dixie cups have a hole near the bottom like a normal Hempy Bucket??
> Do you step up to a bigger container when the plants grow??


 
yes they are just a normal hempy bucket with a hole about 1.5" fromthe bottom, to be honest I dont think I will need a bigger cup I think they can go in these the whole way, I have seen plants grown in 16oz containers, and I have grown hempy bucket style using 32oz cups and felt it was a big waste of space, so the plan is not to have to transplant BUT if I need too I have 32ozcups ready and waiting


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 9, 2008)

inforce said:


> nice job! I will watch as well!


thanks for stopping by I will try and keep this as updated and organized as I can but I am a lazy stoner so dont expect too much


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in BigD, I'm curious about the 12/12 all the way on 32oz cups so I'll be watching


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 9, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> I'm in BigD, I'm curious about the 12/12 all the way on 32oz cups so I'll be watching


glad too see you here darkstar


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 10, 2008)

always BigD, I think I'll try this in the future


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just a couple more pics I did some minor changes to the box after I took the pics so you guys will have to wait for those... I changed my lighting array a bit so I now I have 6 bulbs total 4 42w and 2 26w so 220w total the 2 26w add some blue spectrum to the box...I like the coverage I am getting and my temps stay good with just passive intake and one pc fan for exhaust, staying between 80-85... you will see in the pics the results of some early nute experiments i buned some leaves, also you will see another experimetn 2 of the cups have plants that are clones (kind of) I had a plant that I harvested the 2 lowest branches had little underdeveloped buds so I cut the brnches and stuck each in a rockwool cube andwhat do you know roots began and now I have what looks to be a bud growing I will take some closeups of it tomorrow..as always questions and POSITIVE comments are welcome,


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 11, 2008)

how long will it take to do this perpetual 12/12, when will they be showing sex?, I'm curious


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 11, 2008)

subscribed. I wanna learn more about hempy buckets as they interest me. How often do you water?


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 11, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> how long will it take to do this perpetual 12/12, when will they be showing sex?, I'm curious


based on my experiments it has has taken at least 3-4 weeks so my plan is to start new seeds when and if any males show I want to always have the box full my lights are in a fixed position but I have found using empty cups works to get the plants closer to the lights so it should all work.....


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 12, 2008)

i have lots of bagseed, it would be interesting seeing different kinds growing.....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 12, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> i have lots of bagseed, it would be interesting seeing different kinds growing.....


so do I and the ones I have grown so far have been really good so I figured might as well grow them until they are gone.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 12, 2008)

{Kottonmouth.King} said:


> subscribed. I wanna learn more about hempy buckets as they interest me. How often do you water?


welcome.. I water everyday for the first 2 weeks or so and then every other day... I love the hempy bucket method it is really simple imho.....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 12, 2008)

well nothing to really report plants are looking ok, I have a few random photos you will see the 2 "clones" I mentioned and also the new light array. I have decided to eliminate the dynagrow bloom for now and use a mixture of fish emulsions and molasses... i think the bloom was giving me some burn I may add it back later when buds are developing... as it stands i have 12 cups 2 are the "clones" I will wait about 2 weeks and see if any males show and I will start another batch of seeds to fill the box then... I a considering topping them all but I havent decided yet... suggestions?


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 13, 2008)

tried adding a fan to the inside of the box for added circulation but it made my temps shoot up to over 100 took the fan out ant the temp dropped 15 degrees needless to say i wont do that again....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 15, 2008)

minor problem today all the plants looked droopy and overwatered, I figured I would do a flush... long story short my holes on the hempy buckets are a bit too small and were getting clogged with perliteso I made some minor adjustments and gave them a good flush I think we are back on track... also one of them is showing female I beleive... i will try and get some pics up later


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 15, 2008)

few pics of what I think is my first girl and of the newest batch of seedlings all about 4 days old or so..... you will see the burned leaves from my nute experiments I am still trying to get it dialed in.....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 17, 2008)

well I have 2 confirmed girls they are so tiny and cute, so to recap I started 5 seeds each spouted about 22 days ago give = or - 2 so far 2 are girls the other 3 remain unknown, I also have my 2 clone experiments which are basicly little buds growing right out of perlite already have trichs.... and I have the seedlings that were started 8 days ago......I started 2 more seeds today as I am still unsure of the health of 2 of the first 5, th new seeds were germinated in a paper towel as usual once I saw a tap root (48 hours) I plant, this time I am using jiffy pellets, I normally use rocwool cubes but I am running low and really want to find an alternative anyway so we will see how they work... a pew pics of the girls I used a aaa battery for size ref... I know they look tiny but keep in mind they each had another 3 nodes but the leaves all died due too my nute experiments so when I replanted them I burried them up to the heathly point........ the future batches will be better I am gettng the nutes dialed in....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

another female showed herself today that makes 3 of the first 5 the other 2 havent havent shown yet I am not surprised since those were my worst looking 2 but I fim'd them both and they are recovering nicely. I am gpoing to start a few more seeds today and get the box full I think I can run 18 cups if I stuff them in there... I never posted a pic of the back of my box it shows the exhaust that I ill be adding some sort of filter too and the 2 intakes on the bottom one of them now has a pc fan pushing fresh air in you will see I used those painters mask on my intakes figured it would help keep dirt and dust out of my enviorment.......


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2008)

hey 921 sounds interesting,how big are u expecting those plants 2 get on 12-12?


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks for stopping by, I am hoping to get plants that are 12-20 inches I fim'd a couple and I will bend the stems if they start to get too tall, trying to get my canopy as even as I can....


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2008)

is it true that they have 2 reach a certain maturity b4 they flower,didnt get all of info but you didnt clone from the plant that never flowered did u ? is the 12-12 from day 1 just fir size control, soz bout the 20 questions.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

del66666 said:


> is it true that they have 2 reach a certain maturity b4 they flower,didnt get all of info but you didnt clone from the plant that never flowered did u ? is the 12-12 from day 1 just fir size control, soz bout the 20 questions.


I am sure they do have to reach a certain point of maturity but I have 3 plants 12/12 from seed ranging in ages from 20-24 days old and they are throwing out pistils already...2 others from the same batch that were fim'd have yet to show sex, I have 2 in the box that are "clone" experiments taken from a plant that had flowered and harvested and I have 11 seeds and seedling ranging in age from 1-10 days old everything has gotten 12/12 from day 1.... 0 veg time.....hope that answers your question


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

del66666 said:


> is it true that they have 2 reach a certain maturity b4 they flower,didnt get all of info but you didnt clone from the plant that never flowered did u ? is the 12-12 from day 1 just fir size control, soz bout the 20 questions.


i did it because I have a ton of seeds, and I have read alot of post over at icmag, about the method and wanted to see if I could do a perpetual without having to manage a seprate area for moms and clones.. growing this way should keep the plants much smaller thus optimizing the use of the cfls in the grow box, it all makes sense in theory imho..... its only for personal use so I only need to produce about 1/2 oz per week, I think once I get it dieled in I will exceed that....


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes this is very interesting =]


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2008)

computer made me post twice soz,dont know what hb lights r? if u like to keep things small have u come across these,only very short thin 10 watt each,t4< can link 5 0 6 together.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

del66666 said:


> computer made me post twice soz,dont know what hb lights r? if u like to keep things small have u come across these,only very short thin 10 watt each,t4< can link 5 0 6 together.


lol hb=hempy bucket its how i grow I am using cfls in the box 6 bulbs total 4 42w 2700k and 2 26w 6500k so 220w not sure about the lumen count


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2008)

wow yeah put them together and it sounds a ok amount of watts, must say im amazed at the great jobs most of the cfl crew achieve, im sure i saw 1 grow with 20 bulbs.


----------



## marc.jeoffories (Jul 18, 2008)

looks like a good grow may try it myself . *subscribe*

can anyone rec. a good tutorial on hempy buckets? i know the idea but i wanted a good guide... nothing in the growfaqs or google... THX


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

marc.jeoffories said:


> looks like a good grow may try it myself . *subscribe*
> 
> can anyone rec. a good tutorial on hempy buckets? i know the idea but i wanted a good guide... nothing in the growfaqs or google... THX


]

welcome.. I can answer basic hempy questions if you want this is my 2nd go with them but here is the plaace to be https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

couple of quick notes all of the new seeds are poking out of there pellets/cubes at about the same pace so no difference so far..... my little girls are starting to kick off a small smell so I am preparing for odor control, I read a diy here about a $3 filter so I was going to give that a try but all walmart had was the premade filters (same thing) so I got one of those I also ran across a filter fresh home air freshner, it is designed to attach to home vents to provide odor control so I grab one of those also I will test them both at some point and see which works I plan to simply attach them to my exhaust tube when the time comes.....


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Jul 18, 2008)

In the fish section of walmart they should have granulated carbon.... you can make one of those can filters with that.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 18, 2008)

they just didnt have any on the shelf no worries tho i am sure what I have will work fine


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 19, 2008)

nothing major to report everything coming along nicely I will probably start updating weekly unless there is a question or something I put one of the jiffy pellets into a hempy bucket today so far all of the nex generation are sprouting... here are a couple of pics I know one is of my experiment plant as you can see its just a bud and a stem


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 20, 2008)

finally got the box full 18 cups total....2 cups are my clone experiments...5 are seeds that began on 22-25 days ago...5 are seedlings that were started on 8-11 days ago and 6 new ones that are at day 0-3... so the box is full I have 3 confirmed females from the first batch still waiting on the other 2 to show, the clone experiments are female obviously (I dont think I am really going to get anything but 3 or 4 grams from them) its just popcorn bud growing out of the perlite not sure if the pics do it justice.... the other plants are to early to sex.... whenever I remove my clone experiments which will probably be soon as I dont see any reall bud development I will start 2 more seeds to take there place whenever a plant is harvested or removed for any reason I will start a seed in its place the goal is to keep 18 cups in the box at all times with the only lapse being germination time.. the goal again will be to harvest 4-5 plants per week with an average dry weight of 5-7grams per... seems very doable however if I can pull of half of that it will more than take care of my personal needs


----------



## marc.jeoffories (Jul 20, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> ]
> 
> welcome.. I can answer basic hempy questions if you want this is my 2nd go with them but here is the plaace to be https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


THanks! Keep up the great posts...


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 20, 2008)

well took a trip to loews today, grab some superthrive since so many people swear by it I will be adding 1 drop to all my watering and feedings.. also grabed some weather strippng to finish lightproofing my box I keep it in a closet but I just want to be totally sure..... I also bought a rubbermaid container, I try to think ahead and I will be using this box as a dryer box, and also for odor control, the plan is to run my exhaust into the box on one side, the air coming out stays at about 88..... I will have trays inside for the harvested buds and the other end of the box will have another fan attached to the activated carbon bag...again all seems good in theory I will post some pcs when I have it up and running it will be a while before I can test it to dry but should work for both that and odor control all in one.....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 20, 2008)

weatherstripping i got was to thichk it was 1/4 inch wil be going back tomorrow to get the 3/16th taht should work perfect....bad news I think i got to the lightproofing too late I think I have a hermi take a look and tell me guys


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 20, 2008)

well the only votes I got on the plant were hermi I think its the light leaks I didnt fix, so I did what i could with duct tape I will do the rest tomorrow when i get the weather stripping so i will be germinating another seed today to replace the hermi... on a positive not my air scrubber/growbox is working at least the best I can tell with no smell or buds to dry lol, the air is flowing thu the box and charcoal filter nicely the temp inside the box is 80 degress perfect for drying nugs


----------



## mountainmist2 (Jul 20, 2008)

are you using any nutes?

do you have any suggestions for mini grows?

im going to be doing the same theing in a few months


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 20, 2008)

I can tell you what I use....I am incorporating superthrive 1 drop pergallon to everything, otherwise I give dynagrow bloom at 1/2 strength


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 21, 2008)

well 2 of the frst 5 are no more, one was a hermi and one of the ones I topped showed his balls today so he was taken down ....2 more seeds started germinating today will hope to plant those in the next 48 hours... still have my 2 clone experiments...and 3 from the first 5, and 11 others 2-11days old,I am stil waiting for sex to be shown on 2 from the first batch.. I will get some batteries for my camera later so I can put up some pics of the entire setup all connected etc.... I am pleased with it so far... as far as the 12/12 from seed I do find growing the males frustrating, but it gave me an idea, not sure if it will work....

lets say I start 6 plants and veg them for 2-3 weeks just long enough to take some clones from each ad fill the box up, I then switch the box to 12/12 (permanantley) the idea being when i se my girls, I just continue to clone, from clone, from clone all in 12/12 I have read you can succesfully root and grow clones in 12/12 lighting???? does this make sense?? would it work??


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 21, 2008)

did some more reading and i cant see a reason why it wouldnt work still perpetual 12/12 but no need for a mom or clone area once I get some gerls going i can just continue cloning from each series probably just take the tops as clones that way when harvested they will each have at least 2 colas....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 21, 2008)

quick update still some work to do on the box, didnt make it to the store today...but I will do it for sure tomorrow... also need to work on air flow for the entire unit I am getting substantial back pressure when I put the lid on the dyer/scrubber box... I think I will just add additional intakes... oh and i plucked one of my experiment plants, nothing special just a couple of popcorn buds but its what I expected from the experiment... the other seems to still be growing so I will give it another week or so...so another seed in the germination bag...


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 22, 2008)

nothing major today no seeds cracked yet, looks like those jiffy pucks are doing pretty good so far, and overall i think having a little something in there with the perlite is good, and they look perkier than there counterparts in rocwool, my seedlings always start off looking overwatered I have always suspected this was due to the rocwool and probably more so now due to the small size containers I am using so I am letting those dry out for a day or so before watering again.... also my plants are so short I think with this type of grow method, especially in the small containers I have to encourage some stretch so remove the shelf..we will see if this works, also helps keeps the temps under control, I keep playing with the lighting to ftry and find the combo that seems right too me, that ws why i love cfls i can change spectrum and wattage in an instant ... currently I am running 4x26w 6500k and 2x42w2700k... so 188 watts in about 2qft 90w per sq ft from what i read is good who knows if these numbers mean anything lol and about 12k lumen my temps seem good i have a good color mix the temps are good, so i think this is it......ok i am high and rambling...if you guys have questions or comments feel free to post away


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 22, 2008)

finally got my box and all finished....i attached a few pics of the whole setup...you will see the ducting coming out of the back of the grow box that goes into the side of a rubbermaid bin ( there is a filter on the end of the tube) attached to a fan inside the rubbermaid...inside is where freshly harvested buds wull be dried, the temp is a steady 80 until lights off then down to about 75....there is a makeshift carbon filter on the other end, and a pc fan pulling all the fresh (hopefully odor free) air out...the intake end of the rubber maid has 2 passive intakes also filtered so fresh air is suck in along with the warm air from the grow box...there is a very nice cross breeze in the box and i get a good vacum seal when I close the lid... as always toughts and suggestions are welcome...


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 23, 2008)

nothing major 2 of the seeds craked and showed there taproot son into a bucklet and the box they go... the other one will hopefully pop tomorrow... I am going to use iffy peats for these also the seedlings in the ones so far look alot happier and healthier...a few random snapshots


----------



## inforce (Jul 23, 2008)

Update? I am trying the same thing with some chronic seed  well i started flowering like... a week in so it was a few inches tall already. Probably like 3. I need to tie it up i think, having some teeter tottering issues and its stretched just a tad because i can't adjust the lighting as I have other bushier, taller plants needing it ;p


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 23, 2008)

way to many plants in that thing unless your gonna bud a bunch on 2 in plants lol, plus no room for growth in those tiny cups


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Jul 23, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> way to many plants in that thing unless your gonna bud a bunch on 2 in plants lol, plus no room for growth in those tiny cups


I disagree, the cups are big enough for hb sog. Did some in 8oz cups for veging and those plants surprised me on how full and big they got before transplanting. Plants were about 10in or more before transplant. After transplant I felt I could of got away with budding in 8oz cups.


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Jul 23, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> finally got the box full 18 cups total....2 cups are my clone experiments...5 are seeds that began on 22-25 days ago...5 are seedlings that were started on 8-11 days ago and 6 new ones that are at day 0-3... so the box is full I have 3 confirmed females from the first batch still waiting on the other 2 to show, the clone experiments are female obviously (I dont think I am really going to get anything but 3 or 4 grams from them) its just popcorn bud growing out of the perlite not sure if the pics do it justice.... the other plants are to early to sex.... whenever I remove my clone experiments which will probably be soon as I dont see any reall bud development I will start 2 more seeds to take there place whenever a plant is harvested or removed for any reason I will start a seed in its place the goal is to keep 18 cups in the box at all times with the only lapse being germination time.. the goal again will be to harvest 4-5 plants per week with an average dry weight of 5-7grams per... seems very doable however if I can pull of half of that it will more than take care of my personal needs


Wow, looks very much like mine. You will be fine budding in those cups. I made the mistake switching mine to 32oz cups.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 23, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> way to many plants in that thing unless your gonna bud a bunch on 2 in plants lol, plus no room for growth in those tiny cups


 neither of those statements are true.. you can grow a foot tall plant in cups this size, and there is a guy in icmag that has the same dimensions and dose 30+ plants in it... pull up a chair and let me dispell those misconceptions for you


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 23, 2008)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Wow, looks very much like mine. You will be fine budding in those cups. I made the mistake switching mine to 32oz cups.


yep already did a round in 32 oz cups too big for a 12/12 from seed


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 24, 2008)

of the first 5 seeds I started (the week of 6-23), thats how I am keeping track..I have 3 remaining, 2 females confirmed and 1 unknown, I dont think its coincidence that the one I topped is taking longer to show sex...as I already reported one of the original 5 was a hermi and one was a male..... I plucked 2 seedlings today one from the week on 7-7 and another from 7-14, one just stoped growing, the other only sprouted the coleydon leaves nothing else not sure what would have cuased either situation its the first time I have seen it, new seeds will be started to fill in the spots....I think I am going to go with the peat pelletsd no more rocwool the seedlings in the pellets look so much healthier than the ones in the rocwool, they are also larger and growing faster....I am experimenting with how to use the pellets I have some with the net on just like the instructions some with the net off and some I took the net off and smashed them up and made a layer about 1.5 inches deep in the cup... we will see what works best.... anyway a few pics of the 3 remaining from the original 5


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 24, 2008)

pics below are of 2 seedlings each started the same day one using a rocwool cube the other a jiffy peat pellet, you will see why I am pickin the pellets, with each round of seeds I did some rocwool and some jiffy the results are the same.....


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice!!! I love the idea of little mini sog grows on a perpetual system. I have a question though: You say you have quite a vaccum on that drying box, is there a lot of air moving through it? And will all that fast paced air dry the buds out too fast? I really like the idea of connecting the exhaust to a dryer box so the air is recirculated for multi purpose. You have a great grow going and cant wait to see the end results of those little 5g buds on a stem. It is really a good idea for the medicinal/casual smoker.

Keep the Grow Alive


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 24, 2008)

{Kottonmouth.King} said:


> Very nice!!! I love the idea of little mini sog grows on a perpetual system. I have a question though: You say you have quite a vaccum on that drying box, is there a lot of air moving through it? And will all that fast paced air dry the buds out too fast? I really like the idea of connecting the exhaust to a dryer box so the air is recirculated for multi purpose. You have a great grow going and cant wait to see the end results of those little 5g buds on a stem. It is really a good idea for the medicinal/casual smoker.
> 
> Keep the Grow Alive


thanks for the support, the best I can tell there is a nice amount of air moving thru it.... I dont think too much tho, my idea is based loosely on the design in the diy section, I have only put one small nug in there to dry, it took about 24 hours to dry (stem bendable) thats how I like them , so my guess is 48-72 hours for my 5g buds....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 24, 2008)

I get alot of views to my journal thanks for looking guys, but I have some questions PLEASE give me your thoughts on these ideas and questions

1. Idea, continuing with the one box 12/12 idea, I am considering cloning via topping my females whenever they show (if I have a spot available)..I know I can clone in 12/12 and I know I can take a clone from a flowering plant sound good???

2. Question, how are feminized seeds made???

3. Question I want to order seeds ONCE, what is the best way to make more seeds from that strain (considering Nirvana early special), keeping in mind I have only one area to grow in? 

rep for anyone that is willing to help 

thanks guys


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh crap almost forgot the beans I just poped in are not just my normal bag seed, a friend of a friend that is related to someones sister in the windy city lol....anyway I got 10 seeds its called "Westside" allegedley some guy on the westside invented it etc etc never know if any of this shit is true lol but I have smoked it and damn!!!!! so I have 3 of those in now and I may go ahead and set up another box and do some cloning with these havent decided yet......


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 25, 2008)

well cut my last clone experiment bud today, I saw a few amber trichs and thats what I was waiting for the other one was mostly cloudy, the high was good, now I can compare after this little nugget dries.... what I learned from this experiment is that you can clone a plant after harvesting, I simply took 2 bottom braches after i had harvested the plant put them in rocwool and a hb, put them in the flower room, and I got a very small bud from each... I beleive had I vegged them for a week or 2 I could have gotten something worthwhile from them, but each was enough to pack a bowl so that is my reward for learning something


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 26, 2008)

It is true you can grow plats in such small containers HB style, I vegged some clones in 24oz cups then cut the bottons off when I transplanted them to 18gl rubbermaids filled almost half way with perlite but when I harvested I noticed the roots had not grown that much more wich made me wonder about going all the way in the 24oz cups.....


----------



## shrubsmokes (Jul 26, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> I get alot of views to my journal thanks for looking guys, but I have some questions PLEASE give me your thoughts on these ideas and questions
> 
> 1. Idea, continuing with the one box 12/12 idea, I am considering cloning via topping my females whenever they show (if I have a spot available)..I know I can clone in 12/12 and I know I can take a clone from a flowering plant sound good???
> 
> ...


1. yes but i think topping/cloning durring flower is a little more stressful then doing it durring veg. so your taking away bud making energy. but many have done it and it will work fine, just with a little less product. 

2. Creating Feminized Seeds - Grasscity.com Forums

3. seeing as you only have 1 area your options are limited. grow in that space and leave any males in there. i think its worth it to do a whole grow just for seeds because they cost so much. most people will grow a few and take out the males b4 they drop pollin. then they collect that pollin and use brushes to add it to the bottom half of 1 or more female plants so they still get some good smoke from the tops. if i was you id make a little temp box just for a male to seporate it maybe with 1 cfl just enough to keep him alive to collect pollin. its hard not to contaminate. 

btw the tiny hempy buckets = way cool.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 26, 2008)

ismokeshrubs said:


> 1. yes but i think topping/cloning durring flower is a little more stressful then doing it durring veg. so your taking away bud making energy. but many have done it and it will work fine, just with a little less product.
> 
> 2. Creating Feminized Seeds - Grasscity.com Forums
> 
> ...


thanks a bunch + rep for you, wish I had seen that grasscity discussin before I killed my hermi.......but now I know, the dryer box dried my little bud very nicely, its not enough to bother curing but it was great for a wake and bake......


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey BigD, here's a pic of my veg box with 10 clones from 3 different females, I'm flowering 6 this week leaving 4 mother plants for the future, I'll try the 24oz cups all the way and see what happens....


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 26, 2008)

mini hempy, cfl, sog is got to be one of the best choices for growing your own stash, might not be the fattest buds but it's good enough for me since i dont have to go out there to find it and sometimes deal with weird people in scary places.......


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 26, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> It is true you can grow plats in such small containers HB style, I vegged some clones in 24oz cups then cut the bottons off when I transplanted them to 18gl rubbermaids filled almost half way with perlite but when I harvested I noticed the roots had not grown that much more wich made me wonder about going all the way in the 24oz cups.....


 
that is very true, I think these 16 oz cups are going to work perfect, i think even if I was going from clone I would start with very small clones and flower them immediatley and it would work, my one adjustment is that using rocwool with these small containers is a NO NO, they retain fair to much water... these damn jiffy pellets are woking great, the final step in making my entire grow 100% walmart will be using a nute formula that I am sure will work (thanks again drbud), its a combination of the 5-1-1 emulsions and the schultz all pupose 10-15-10 plus micro.... I have tried each of them individually with bad results but the combination from what I have seen works amazing even in hemp buckets...so I am going to start that as a test on a couple of plants if it works this entire grow op can be had at your local walmart all you would need to do is add seeds


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 26, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> mini hempy, cfl, sog is got to be one of the best choices for growing your own stash, might not be the fattest buds but it's good enough for me since i dont have to go out there to find it and sometimes deal with weird people in scary places.......


that is exactly my reason for doing this..... and the prices you have to pay for some quality smoke is crazy.....this is a risk but it is a risk that I control not some dealer.....


----------



## bonz (Jul 26, 2008)

that guy on grass city has not done his homework. hermies dont produce feminized seeds. you have a most likely chance of getting hermie seeds. but in reality they can be anything, that is not a stable way to make new plants. i have tried and wasn`t to succsesfull.
the reason the femenized seeds cost so much is all the work that went into stabilizing the strain. look up hybrids or f1 seeds and see the amount of work, it could take a year to produce good seeds


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 26, 2008)

bonz said:


> that guy on grass city has not done his homework. hermies dont produce feminized seeds. you have a most likely chance of getting hermie seeds. but in reality they can be anything, that is not a stable way to make new plants. i have tried and wasn`t to succsesfull.
> the reason the femenized seeds cost so much is all the work that went into stabilizing the strain. look up hybrids or f1 seeds and see the amount of work, it could take a year to produce good seeds


I am not sure yet, that is not the first time I have read that fem seeds are basiclly just hermi seeds.... I will run my own test when I can and figure it out...and dude just because someone charges alot for a product doesnt mean it took alot of work to produce it... I mean really this shit is done by stoners we are lazy by nature lol thanks for the input tho


----------



## bonz (Jul 26, 2008)

you saying that a year to stabilize a strain so we get all females is not worth more? i would like to see any stoner that hasn`t tried this to do it succsesfuly and make a name for themselves as a reputable breeder. i work with some of these guys and am learning the process right now and believe me it`s not easy.
i am so confident that it wont work if you do this and can prove to me that you got all female seeds i would buy you any choice of an f1 seed just to show you the difference. i`m not slaming anyone i am just speaking from experience through my learning from these people


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 26, 2008)

bonz said:


> you saying that a year to stabilize a strain so we get all females is not worth more? i would like to see any stoner that hasn`t tried this to do it succsesfuly and make a name for themselves as a reputable breeder. i work with some of these guys and am learning the process right now and believe me it`s not easy.
> i am so confident that it wont work if you do this and can prove to me that you got all female seeds i would buy you any choice of an f1 seed just to show you the difference. i`m not slaming anyone i am just speaking from experience through my learning from these people


dude I am not saying you are wrong honestly I dont really care...but I am going to give it shot because I can, and it would stand to reason that those that profit from it would make it appear more complicated than it is..further not even the breeders you refer too can guarantee ALL female seeds the seeds are only one part of the process there are GROWERS that clame 80% female ratio regardless of seeds simply by controlling athmosphere...everyone has a theory friend


----------



## bonz (Jul 26, 2008)

well i agree some are to expencive. and if someone says they can give 80% females by environment they dont know what thier talking about. good luck with your test, i`ll be watching to see how you do


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 26, 2008)

well I think I see pistils on the final one from the frist batch about 80% sure we will see over the next day...made a few minor adjustments to the box, walking around loews I saw these dryer filter covers for 1.50 and man those little carbon filter packs I have fit in them perfect really cleaned up my operation and seems to be alot more functional... anyway a few pics of the newest lady and a little bud porn from one of her sisters, in case anyone is keeping track took between 21-30 days for sex to show, 5 seeds 12/12 from the start 3 females 1 male 1 hermie (my fault), so I am happy with the ratio so far would have been 4 for 5 had I fixed the damn light leaks but we will see how things progress, I am already getting it much more dialed in than I had at the start......


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 26, 2008)

i love that mini set up....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn rocwool all of the seedlings that I have in rocwool just look horrible, I may ditch them all..... the first batch were started in rocwool, but they were started in 320z containers and later transplanted to the smaller cups, they are suffering bad from overwatering and and growing at a snails pace its really ridiculous so it may set me back a couple of weeks but in the long run i think i will be better off trying to nurse these few plants is not worth it, I may transplant them all and put them in a window and see what happens, i love experiments.....


----------



## oden230 (Jul 28, 2008)

Realy awsome setup, as soon as i can get dough for CFL's im doin it
*subscribed*


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 28, 2008)

oden230 said:


> Realy awsome setup, as soon as i can get dough for CFL's im doin it
> *subscribed*


thanks for the support...shouldnt cost too much I think you can put my entire setup together for 100-150


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 28, 2008)

nothing major temps a little high in the box today but room temps were kind of high so they will come down, I ditched another rocwool seedling and started a new seed today otherwise everythign is moving along....a few random garden shots


----------



## oden230 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey if u dont mind i got sum questions bout hempy buckets
do u put the little sproutlings directly into the perlite? or do u put the whole pete pellete (or what ever was used) in with it?


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 28, 2008)

oden230 said:


> hey if u dont mind i got sum questions bout hempy buckets
> do u put the little sproutlings directly into the perlite? or do u put the whole pete pellete (or what ever was used) in with it?


the whole thing goes in pellet/rocwool or whatever all goes into the bucket....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 28, 2008)

bonz said:


> that guy on grass city has not done his homework. hermies dont produce feminized seeds. you have a most likely chance of getting hermie seeds. but in reality they can be anything, that is not a stable way to make new plants. i have tried and wasn`t to succsesfull.
> the reason the femenized seeds cost so much is all the work that went into stabilizing the strain. look up hybrids or f1 seeds and see the amount of work, it could take a year to produce good seeds


fyi ohters right here at riu seem to think the same thing doesnt make it true but does make it seem more and more possible....just a thread i stumble upon 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/93465-feminizing-seeds-hermie.html


----------



## bonz (Jul 29, 2008)

not disputing that thare will be some female seeds but i dont consider that an actual feminized seed.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 29, 2008)

bonz said:


> not disputing that thare will be some female seeds but i dont consider that an actual feminized seed.


best of my knowledge 80% or better would qualify......and would be good enough for me if I could get at least 8 girls for every 10 seeds I plant


----------



## bonz (Jul 29, 2008)

hell i`d be happy with 8 of 10 from store bought


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 30, 2008)

nothing major guys everything looking ok one of the rocwool plants is still looking sick but a few of the others are trying to bounce back... tried to get a pic of the pistils on the slow shower.... so for a recap the first atch of 5 seeds produced 4 females (one that hermied due to light leaks) and one male, not bad so far we will see if those number hold up....... so I have three that are flowering now, so I guess we will see what happens in the next 6-8 weeks should be interesting


----------



## dave3 (Jul 30, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> another female showed herself today that makes 3 of the first 5 the other 2 havent havent shown yet I am not surprised since those were my worst looking 2 but I fim'd them both and they are recovering nicely. I am gpoing to start a few more seeds today and get the box full I think I can run 18 cups if I stuff them in there... I never posted a pic of the back of my box it shows the exhaust that I ill be adding some sort of filter too and the 2 intakes on the bottom one of them now has a pc fan pushing fresh air in you will see I used those painters mask on my intakes figured it would help keep dirt and dust out of my enviorment.......


Painters masks good idea  Thanks for that 

Got some of them in my van lol


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 30, 2008)

dave3 said:


> Painters masks good idea  Thanks for that
> 
> Got some of them in my van lol


hey glad I could help thanks for checking out my grow...


----------



## dave3 (Jul 30, 2008)

bigd921 how long is it going to be till your getting a regular amount of smoke ?

I read in your post that your aim was to get 1/4 to 1/2 oz of weed each week so roughly how long is it gonna take till things are running like clockwork if you know what i mean ? 

Oh by the way i love the idea of the drying box being run off the air out of the growbox. Recycling air. fucking awesome


----------



## Dabu (Jul 30, 2008)

How many seeds are going to be used for each harvest? How are you going to get a constant supply of seeds?  Just out of curiousity.


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 30, 2008)

dave3 said:


> bigd921 how long is it going to be till your getting a regular amount of smoke ?
> 
> I read in your post that your aim was to get 1/4 to 1/2 oz of weed each week so roughly how long is it gonna take till things are running like clockwork if you know what i mean ?
> 
> Oh by the way i love the idea of the drying box being run off the air out of the growbox. Recycling air. fucking awesome


my goal is to have it all dialed in within 90 days.....and to me it just made sense why not use the warm moving air for a practical purpose.....


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dabu said:


> How many seeds are going to be used for each harvest? How are you going to get a constant supply of seeds?  Just out of curiousity.


the number harvested will fluctuate, but my estimates are based on a 50% male to female ratio, with the current batch of seeds I am using I am getting about 80% female so I will have to crunch the numbers after I harvest the second round of plants....as far as seed production I already have enough to keep this going for at least a year lol...however, I plan to attempt so methods I have read and posted about and create my own feminised seeds


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 31, 2008)

nothing major to report everything running smoothly, the flowering ladies is starting to throw out some trichs tried to get a few snapshots for you guys


----------



## FarmingToronto (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking good man, a true inspiration for me ! I'm now subscribed so I can follow along. Looks like I got here at the perfect time, mmm fresh buds !!...

Good stuff man !!

-Tdot


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 31, 2008)

FarmingToronto said:


> Looking good man, a true inspiration for me ! I'm now subscribed so I can follow along. Looks like I got here at the perfect time, mmm fresh buds !!...
> 
> Good stuff man !!
> 
> -Tdot


welcome aboard friend......


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 31, 2008)

3 months is a good number to get things going, it took me about that with the whole clone thing and my dream came true, i just went a whole month smoking my indica stash and now I'm moving into my ak47 stash while my sativa dries......oh yeah I have a harvest schedule in two weeks.....


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 31, 2008)

I harvest about 1/4oz per plant or maybe a little less, 4-5 plants every 3 weeks nothing to brag but enough for me and my girl to smoke good shit hastle-free, i switched every light in my house to CFLs, got power strips and timers all over the house and my electric bill is actually less than before I started growing, anybody can do it..


----------



## bigd921 (Jul 31, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> I harvest about 1/4oz per plant or maybe a little less, 4-5 plants every 3 weeks nothing to brag but enough for me and my girl to smoke good shit hastle-free, i switched every light in my house to CFLs, got power strips and timers all over the house and my electric bill is actually less than before I started growing, anybody can do it..


sweet...I swapped all of mine out too....and you have everything to brag about you accomplished your goal thats what its all about in weed as in life lol


----------



## FarmingToronto (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah Brag away man, I'd love to have even that amount constantly without having to buy or deal with crap quality and just yeah. Thats I'm sure the reason 90% of us start growing. To supply our own for one reason or another we dont' wanna deal with others.

Things are looking good D man

-Tdot


----------



## DarkStar9 (Jul 31, 2008)

i started from nothing and no knowledge this past January when it was cold and had nothing to smoke, i was depress and while i was hoping to find bud that might had fallen on the little closet i have in my bathroom i found some seeds and i decided i was gonna do this, got like 6 seeds, 3 made it to flower and 1 was a female(my sativa), my indica came from a different stash and right when i was on my way to grow my plants I got an ounce of ak47 and the rest is cloning history....
not the fattest buds or the biggest plants since it's all 10 cfls in my closet but i smoke some of the best shit I've ever smoked and i have 7 months of experience


----------



## FarmingToronto (Jul 31, 2008)

Fuckin Eh, Amen to that man... I'll smoke to that one !!!

Lets hope me and BigD here can do the same !!

-Tdot


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 2, 2008)

hey farming, do you have a journal?


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 3, 2008)

everything is fine in hempy town ......I have to start another bean tomorrow to replace the one I pulled last week....but all is looking pretty good, I had to bump up my nute dosage, and I think the superthrive has helped..... I have 4 that should be showing sex in the next week or so, and they are looking much better than the first set did at this stage...so here are a couple of snap shots of those on deck


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 3, 2008)

BigD first I want to commend you for your efforts and ingenuity....

but...

I can see how much trouble you are having starting from seed in just one cab... I know your intention was to keep it simple in one cab... but I can't just sit here and read about all your hard work knowing that you could be happier applying your hard work and getting a great reward for it..... if you just had one more cab... I simpler cab. Just a couple cfls, passive intake, small fan exhaust.. no filter needed.

If you can..... Get a second cab going with one clone mother, and a simple clone bobble tub.

Take clippings of your mother, put them in your bobbler with a drop of superthrive. As soon as your clones have descent roots, simply transplant them in your cups.

No more waiting for seeds to sprout
No more messing with rockwool
No more waiting to see if they are girls or males
No more MALES!
By the time the clones have roots, they will also have a descent veg time to them which means bigger buds
Still have your perpetual mini sog

Best of all, you can get started on the mother/clone cab, and keep your current cab going.... as soon as you have clones from the mother/clone cab... simply start introducing them to your flowering cab, and before you know it... your whole system will be in gear with less effort and frustration.

Just a suggestion..... =]


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 3, 2008)

lol no worries my friend but thats been done to death, I want to do something different....and I am not having any problems at all so far... the only plus in my mind in doing a seperate mother clone area is that you know you are getting a female...personally I dont mind the ocassional male, it will give me a chance to try some breeding etc....I have cloned and flowered clones before, I prefer working with seeds so far, but thanks brother


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 4, 2008)

Right on man... and you know I'll be tuned in to your experiment (love trying new things). Since your main goal is knowledge then you are all ready bringing in a huge yield.. I know me and the everyone else watching has learned plenty with your thread.. plus a virtual never ending supply of mini-nugs... can't argue with that =]..

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I am seeing female preflowers on all 4 to small to take a clear pic...but we will know for sure in the coming days got my fingers crossed


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 5, 2008)

still waiting on the new batch to start showing signs of sex......on a positive note myordor control seems to be working, when I open my grow box the sweet smell of weed smacks you right in the face, as long as the box is closed you smell nothing at all


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 5, 2008)

a couple of shots of the trichs....they are starting to turn mily already....


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 5, 2008)

I you just love close up pics =]

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok I have another girl ..... still waiting on the other 3 in the second batch to show......


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 6, 2008)

I was bored so here are a few garden snapshots


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 6, 2008)

they are sooo cute


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 9, 2008)

update...my next batch are all sexed 3 females 1 male, so I am still happy with my reslts so far, although I am giving some serious thought to setting up a mother clone box of sorts, my wife thinks its a good idea lol.... we will see how I feel today I could easily setup a seperate area so maybe I will not sure yet..... I am glad the male showed himself (took 32 days by the way) gave me a chance to examine the roots etc, and I am thinking the 16 oz cups may be a bit small, I could probably get away with it, but I think it may hurt me in the long run even tho 32oz cups are more than enough room I think that is better than not enough so going forward I will start in 16oz cups til sexed then transplant to 32oz cups , if I start doing the mom clone thing moms will be in 32oz cups clones will start in 16oz for first 30 days then finish in 32oz...what do you guys think??


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 9, 2008)

mine are 32oz cups and so far so good, 
besides, when i harvested the ones i had transplanted into my giant hempy I noticed the roots hadn't grown that much deeper from the cups, the only problem is stability so I'll get me some cup holders from the fast food place and problem fixed, my moms are in 32oz cups so go for it man and set up the mom clone box like mine.....


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 9, 2008)

and you can re-use your cups avoiding putting them in the trash and the enviroment


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 9, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> mine are 32oz cups and so far so good,
> besides, when i harvested the ones i had transplanted into my giant hempy I noticed the roots hadn't grown that much deeper from the cups, the only problem is stability so I'll get me some cup holders from the fast food place and problem fixed, my moms are in 32oz cups so go for it man and set up the mom clone box like mine.....


 
I think i am going to do that but I am going to reveg the females I harvest from this 12/12 from seed run I will continue to put seeds in too keep the box full until I have a couple of moms reveged and then pick the ones whose smoke I liked the best and go from there, I also wont be using the 32oz cups I dont need that much more space I am going to use water/gatorade/soda bottles with the tops cut off they are deeper hold more volume and because of there shape I can fit a whopping 32 in my damn box ala dr bud from ic mag so its about to get interesting guys..... the bottles will be used for the 12/12 from seeds and clones moms will go in 32oz cups...it will take a while to get there but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...i am still pro 12/12 from seed, but I think I can maximize my output if I keep a couple of moms an run clones..so it will be 32 clones in 2sqft


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 9, 2008)

well after alot of smoking and thinking I am going to stick with the 12/12 from seed program at least until I order some seeds, but with me implementing thes bottles as the containers I can cram so many of them in a high density 12/12 from seed sog.....and I know there will be males I plcked one today but the entire plant is in the dryer box he will go along with my shake and stems and trim from harvest to make some hash, so even the males will serve a purpose.....I have a few garden shots I will post pics of the new containers tomorrow I did a few transplants today and it wen very good, I think this will take my grow to the nex level but only time will tell


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 10, 2008)

that sounds good too...i was thinking about the same kind of bottles for containers but my friend, as soon as you get the mothers going you'll be too busy cloning and your entire SOG will be just clones.....and you dont need great seeds to find a good mother, my sativa and indica are bagseed, i just took clones before i flowered the original plants, the smoke was great from both so i decided to keep a mother from each...
........i have to admit every once in a while i miss the thrill of waiting to find out if they are males or females and since i have some more bagseeds I've been thinking about adding a new flavor to my Ganjaland...


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well first off let me give mad props to drbud over at IC magkiss-asshe catches alot of shit for his methods over there because they are very unconventional but I am now a true fucking beleiver.....I am using a few of his principles with the type of containers I am using the basic box design etc....but what I find most surprising is that he doesnt keep his plants the traditional 1-2" from his cfls he incorporates the stretch into the grow, he is starting with clones that are 2-3".....I am applying the same principal to 12/12 from seed as it is typical for plants grown this way to be short....and I am happy with the results so far...anyway I am stoned made some iso wash hash last night and wow......there are some updated pics below


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm liking the sound of it all.... And yes, you should get at least 2 different moms for a nice variety of smoke... good luck man, and keep us updated.
.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 15, 2008)

well a few updates had a male to chop so he is drying will get added to the rest of the trim for hash making..... plants are growing pretty fast even though they got a bit of nute burn, in my haste to transplant i went ahead and used the MG perlite I had on hand lazy stoner move, but they are all looking better by the day and getting bigger

I decided to top 4 of them I put the tops in jiffy peat pucks in a little humidy dome in the box we will see if they root in 12/12, when the 4 donors show sex I will ditch any males and plant the girls, 2 for 1 special lol we will see if it works...here are a few garden shots


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 16, 2008)

clones should have 24 hours of light


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 17, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> clones should have 24 hours of light


ideally but clones will root under 12 hours of light just take a little longer and the plant goes right into flower and normally stays very small, at least thats what I have had happen, I wasnt really interested in cloning just doing it instead of tossing the tops....figured if I can get a little bud from them its better than throwing them away....

I will get pics up later, but damn have they grown, and the 4 clones are still green and I think I see new growth on one already


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 17, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> clones should have 24 hours of light


I don't know about that DarkStar... I think clones develop root faster if you give them some dark time.

Though now I want to try a side by side comparison between clones in 24 and clones in 18/6... and see how they develop from there.



bigd921 said:


> I wasnt really interested in cloning just doing it instead of tossing the tops....figured if I can get a little bud from them its better than throwing them away....



Waist nothing.... i like that. =]

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 17, 2008)

couple of pics as promised


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 18, 2008)

good looking bitches, and they will taste different too...


----------



## oden230 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yo lookin Great man!
Sorry if u already said before, but how many and what wats are those bulbs?


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 18, 2008)

oden230 said:


> Yo lookin Great man!
> Sorry if u already said before, but how many and what wats are those bulbs?


 thanks man they are coming along rihgt now in the box I have 3 26w 6500k 1 26w 2700k and 3 42w 2700k so 230w in 2sqft






DarkStar9 said:


> good looking bitches, and they will taste different too...


 thats what I am hoping for different taste and different types of highs


----------



## phillypete (Aug 20, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> mini hempy, cfl, sog is got to be one of the best choices for growing your own stash, might not be the fattest buds but it's good enough for me since i dont have to go out there to find it and sometimes deal with weird people in scary places.......


Word up to the weird people!


----------



## phillypete (Aug 20, 2008)

Lookin' good BigD! I read through about the first 9 pages and then I quoted on darkstars accurate comment and now I will work back a few pages. I have been intrigued by the all 12/12 grow, I have been dinking around with auto strains trying to utilize the stealth-factor on them, but from what I've seen by going 12/12 from seed and restricting roots a bit you can keep just about anything in 18-24". Now I need to get me some more regular seeds!

You mentioned problems with rockwool...did you ph adjust the rockwool before using it? I don't use rockwool myself, I have found the starter plugs/rapid rooters to be superior in every way. Personally I dislike jiffy cubes for seeds (good for clones), but I'm glad you found something you like (and they are cheaper!).

Oh yeah, what was this strain you are working with? 

There was a whole 12/12 from seed forum on one of the forums that had some good info (and then like most threads turned into a pissing contest and/or chat room). Have you seen that?

Keep up the good work BigD! I'm sending good vibes your way.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 20, 2008)

Those ladies look great. nice work.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice work man. I am about try this myself but might just watch the end of yours to give me some tips. I wanna see how much bud you get from each one


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 20, 2008)

phillypete said:


> Lookin' good BigD! I read through about the first 9 pages and then I quoted on darkstars accurate comment and now I will work back a few pages. I have been intrigued by the all 12/12 grow, I have been dinking around with auto strains trying to utilize the stealth-factor on them, but from what I've seen by going 12/12 from seed and restricting roots a bit you can keep just about anything in 18-24". Now I need to get me some more regular seeds!.......
> 
> You mentioned problems with rockwool...did you ph adjust the rockwool before using it? I don't use rockwool myself, I have found the starter plugs/rapid rooters to be superior in every way. Personally I dislike jiffy cubes for seeds (good for clones), but I'm glad you found something you like (and they are cheaper!).
> 
> ...


.......thanks for the kind words I have some bagseeds in there and a strain called westside (from a buddy in chicago) its a fast flowering strain (about 7 weeks) most of the hairs stay white even when the thrics are 15%amber, the thread you are talking about is on icmag i post there from time to time



GrowSpecialist said:


> Those ladies look great. nice work.


...thanks a bunch it took a while to get it dialed in but its going to pay off



IOWNEVERY1 said:


> nice work man. I am about try this myself but might just watch the end of yours to give me some tips. I wanna see how much bud you get from each one


...stick around brother I will report the weights and the results from all of my experiments......


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 20, 2008)

Things are progressing very well, although I did have 2 males show yesterday, they were chopped and dried and added to the hash pile, it made more room for the ladies, all 4 of the plants that I topped showed there pistils, so if the clones take (and it looks like they have) thats another 4 ladies coming as well...on average its taking about 3 weeks for males to show and 4-5 weeks for the ladies .... one of the plants that hasnt shown yet is much taller than everything else in the box...i topeed it today I hope it slows down upward growth.....otherwise all is well I plan to make some iso wash hash today.....a few garden shots, its gettin gcrowded in there


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 20, 2008)

It's looking great in there BigD...
I had a request if you don't mind...
can you take a pic of a male.. before you cull it?
I know what males look like, but I want to be able to sex them as soon as possible... I'm only 2 weeks into flowering, but i'm expecting some sure signs soon and don't want to mis anything.

.


_________________
 The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 21, 2008)

I will when another one shows no problem...........question for the experts, can you root a clone just using light coming thru a window? I know you can start seedlings that way just wonderig if it would be sufficient for clones any thoughts?


----------



## phillypete (Aug 21, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> I will when another one shows no problem...........question for the experts, can you root a clone just using light coming thru a window? I know you can start seedlings that way just wonderig if it would be sufficient for clones any thoughts?


I have cloned all kinds of different things doing just this, but never tried it with mj. I'm sure it would have to work. I have the bad habit of seeing interesting plants (half the time they turn out to be weeds) and I will take a spontaneous cutting and throw it in a burger king cup or something with some water and sure enough 9 times out of 10 it will grow roots after a few days/sometimes weeks if it is a woody cut. 

Running out of room in the cab and starting to get greedy with the clones now huh??? It happens to the best of us!


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 21, 2008)

phillypete said:


> I have cloned all kinds of different things doing just this, but never tried it with mj. I'm sure it would have to work. I have the bad habit of seeing interesting plants (half the time they turn out to be weeds) and I will take a spontaneous cutting and throw it in a burger king cup or something with some water and sure enough 9 times out of 10 it will grow roots after a few days/sometimes weeks if it is a woody cut.
> 
> Running out of room in the cab and starting to get greedy with the clones now huh??? It happens to the best of us!


 
lol yep they could all use a good topping and i digured throw them in the window and let them root, hell i have seen my mom do it 100 times with her houseplants


----------



## cronusoner (Aug 22, 2008)

ok BigD this ones 4 u first of all i dont want to come off too cocky bcuz this my fisrt post ever on this site but i've been growing 4 well over a year and i pretty much know my shit. number 1 your temp is wrong 75-80 is the ideal temp this temp. will increase your yeild by 15%-30% and raise the THC levels by 2%-10% depending on your strain. also growing from seed won't allow your plant to fully develop to it's full pontential bcuz it takes a marijuana plant 6-10 weeks (most take about 8-9this is a safe estimate 4 most starins)to fully mature b4 it goes into flowering cycle this way when it starts flowering its already a full grown adult.its better this way trust me try it this as well will increase the over all yeild bcuz the plant is a full grown adult. now i'm not trying to tell u to vegetate for 2 months bcuz that would ruin your type of growing method/plan your using which is trying to haverst once a week so what you do is clone. find the seed that gave you the most or biggest buds this is probally the sexy smarter prettier sister you would want to date. just like humans, plants also take on their parents characterstics in diffrent ways sometimes one of your brothers or sisters comes out almost perfect but u dont thats bcuz they got the best of both parents but that doesnt mean your gonna get the same you might be stuck with all the bad genes so once you've decided which one or two was the strongest, clone and grow them for two months in vegetation(add two weeks to those two months if clones had small buds on them when you cut them off)and in bigger containers if possiable (the more root mass the bigger and faster it grows) after 3 weeks of vegetation growth cut the top part of your plant (the new growing stem n leafs on top of your plant)off completely off this will make all the little stems on your plants strech and grow at amazing rates once you see all the little stems grow about 2 and a half inches long cut the top of them off too like you did the middle stem when the 2 months are done you'll be able to get at least 20 clones from each plant this also insures you that their all female no more wasting time on grow plants that your going to end up throwing away. also by this time your plant should be a full grown adult and when you clone a plant its still under the impression that its an adult so it grows like an adult(real fast and strong) try it.. so now we have 40 clones that are about 1-2 and half inches tall it will take 2-3 weeks for them to grow roots and resume vegetation then all you have to do is vegetate them for 10-14 days they should be about 3-5 inches tall with at least three new leaf sets. now put them puppies to flower and watch them grow into 2-3 foot monsters without even trying.the clones think that they are the same age as the plant they came from so they grow like crazy.(once you master the art of cloning it should take 2 weeks to root) always try to clone b4 buds grow on plant. hope u find this information helpful...


----------



## cronusoner (Aug 22, 2008)

also i forgot to tell you...inhale....exhale..... you dont have to wait the whole two months to start cutting clones off the two plants you've chosen to keep and clone. (mother plants is the proper term for them)you can start cutting as early as the first month as long as their avaliable on the plant so if you can cut five from each one at that time then you got your first 10 to start with... good luck.


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 22, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> ok BigD this ones 4 u first of all i dont want to come off too cocky bcuz this my fisrt post ever on this site but i've been growing 4 well over a year and i pretty much know my shit. number 1 your temp is wrong 75-80 is the ideal temp this temp. will increase your yeild by 15%-30% and raise the THC levels by 2%-10% depending on your strain. also growing from seed won't allow your plant to fully develop to it's full pontential bcuz it takes a marijuana plant 6-10 weeks (most take about 8-9this is a safe estimate 4 most starins)to fully mature b4 it goes into flowering cycle this way when it starts flowering its already a full grown adult.its better this way trust me try it this as well will increase the over all yeild bcuz the plant is a full grown adult. now i'm not trying to tell u to vegetate for 2 months bcuz that would ruin your type of growing method/plan your using which is trying to haverst once a week so what you do is clone. find the seed that gave you the most or biggest buds this is probally the sexy smarter prettier sister you would want to date. just like humans, plants also take on their parents characterstics in diffrent ways sometimes one of your brothers or sisters comes out almost perfect but u dont thats bcuz they got the best of both parents but that doesnt mean your gonna get the same you might be stuck with all the bad genes so once you've decided which one or two was the strongest, clone and grow them for two months in vegetation(add two weeks to those two months if clones had small buds on them when you cut them off)and in bigger containers if possiable (the more root mass the bigger and faster it grows) after 3 weeks of vegetation growth cut the top part of your plant (the new growing stem n leafs on top of your plant)off completely off this will make all the little stems on your plants strech and grow at amazing rates once you see all the little stems grow about 2 and a half inches long cut the top of them off too like you did the middle stem when the 2 months are done you'll be able to get at least 20 clones from each plant this also insures you that their all female no more wasting time on grow plants that your going to end up throwing away. also by this time your plant should be a full grown adult and when you clone a plant its still under the impression that its an adult so it grows like an adult(real fast and strong) try it.. so now we have 40 clones that are about 1-2 and half inches tall it will take 2-3 weeks for them to grow roots and resume vegetation then all you have to do is vegetate them for 10-14 days they should be about 3-5 inches tall with at least three new leaf sets. now put them puppies to flower and watch them grow into 2-3 foot monsters without even trying.the clones think that they are the same age as the plant they came from so they grow like crazy.(once you master the art of cloning it should take 2 weeks to root) always try to clone b4 buds grow on plant. hope u find this information helpful...


lol yes you sound cocky and you obviously know very little about growing and 0 about micro growing (did that sound cocky)...
and all you are doing is repeating incorrect info that the internet is littered with...here is 79 pages you can read and educate yourself on the growing method International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - 12/12 From Seed: A Different Way To Grow.............. and temps above 80 are fine weed grows best near the equator where the average temperature in 85, and the average day only has 13 hours of sunshine, sexual maturity in a plant has very little to do with age, that is why people can veg plants for 60 days and still it takes another 30 for sex to show in some instances, its takes a certain amount of a certain chemical in the plant to show sex and this can happen at different points in time, a plant wont show until its ready regardless of how many hours of light it gets........no offense to you I am sure you mean well but your information is simply incorrect and outdated,I have cloned before and at max its 7 days for roots, you can clone a budded branch, I mean pretty much everything you typed is WRONG, there is a micro grow revolution friend that is challenging all of the basic principles, even if I worked with moms and clones I wouldnt veg them, you may know something about growing but you dont know anything about MICRO growing so thanks for you attempt at helping, but sit back and enjoy the show leave the micro growing to me............. And if I wanted 2-3 ft plants I would grow in a closet under an hps not in 2 sqft under cfls.............


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quick update all the clones seem to be taking well and starting new growth, I have 5 ladies that are flowering, 4 clones, 5 sex unknown, 3 seedlings and 6 seeds germinating.........I will start tracking my weight when I harvest these 5 as I think they will be a good indicator, so sometime in the nxt 4-6 weeks we will see how its all going to play out stay tuned..............


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 22, 2008)

growing is an art and many dont follow the rules but what rules? I think if the plants grow and get you high it does not matter as long as the grower is satisfied...
I use tap water that I leave outside for a couple of days, my closet reaches 90º sometimes and i dont even know if my closet is 100% light proof.....I dont measure the ph or humidity.....
but I give them Fox farm products and lots of love....I also talk to them all the time and that seems to be good enough for my girls..
i'm just trying to say that cronusoner and bigd are both right.....


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am going to try and do a big picture update later, but all is going great.......I have buds developing and pistils showing all over the place, I will get the numbers tgether when I do the pics but I couldnt be more pleased, I am still not 100 satisfied with what I am feeding alhough I am doing ok I think I could do better in that department, all 4 of my top/clones took and 2 of them are throwing pistils already, so taking the tops as clones and cloning in 12/12 was no problem, I think next time I will veg the clones for a bit in a window and then throw them in the box, but for the record I did nothing special with my cloning, I cut and then I put in a peat pellet, I had a make shift humidity dome for the first couple of days and then into there bottles, no bubler, no powders, no lotions or potions KISS (keep it simple stoner)


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 24, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> lol yes you sound cocky and you obviously know very little about growing and 0 about micro growing (did that sound cocky)...
> and all you are doing is repeating incorrect info that the internet is littered with...here is 79 pages you can read and educate yourself on the growing method International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - 12/12 From Seed: A Different Way To Grow.............. and temps above 80 are fine weed grows best near the equator where the average temperature in 85, and the average day only has 13 hours of sunshine, sexual maturity in a plant has very little to do with age, that is why people can veg plants for 60 days and still it takes another 30 for sex to show in some instances, its takes a certain amount of a certain chemical in the plant to show sex and this can happen at different points in time, a plant wont show until its ready regardless of how many hours of light it gets........no offense to you I am sure you mean well but your information is simply incorrect and outdated,I have cloned before and at max its 7 days for roots, you can clone a budded branch, I mean pretty much everything you typed is WRONG, there is a micro grow revolution friend that is challenging all of the basic principles, even if I worked with moms and clones I wouldnt veg them, you may know something about growing but you dont know anything about MICRO growing so thanks for you attempt at helping, but sit back and enjoy the show leave the micro growing to me............. And if I wanted 2-3 ft plants I would grow in a closet under an hps not in 2 sqft under cfls.............





DarkStar9 said:


> growing is an art and many dont follow the rules but what rules? I think if the plants grow and get you high it does not matter as long as the grower is satisfied...
> I use tap water that I leave outside for a couple of days, my closet reaches 90º sometimes and i dont even know if my closet is 100% light proof.....I dont measure the ph or humidity.....
> but I give them Fox farm products and lots of love....I also talk to them all the time and that seems to be good enough for my girls..
> i'm just trying to say that cronusoner and bigd are both right.....



See... that's why I like you guys.... stubborn... breaking rules... seeing this less as a job, and more as an "art form"

VIVA LA MICRO REVOLUTION! 

_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 24, 2008)

VIVA LA MICRO REVOLUTION!
hey....it's all good


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 24, 2008)

hey Big, I transfered my 9 little clones into the flower closet, I'll be pokin some holes on the containers and transfer them to some gatorade bottle hempies like yours and see how it goes


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

just a few pics one of a male I pulled (couldnt get a good closeup of the balls)...a pic of the clones I took them 9 days ago today and they are all growing well......


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

since I dont know how to do the multiple pics in a post and explain what each is I am just going to do a couple of post with some pics to show what I have going...ok these pics are of a couple of plants that are budding they are from one of my first generations, and are still short may top out at 8 inches when done, but they have bud sites all the way to the soil level that seem to all grow into one budsicle, so we will see wha tthey yield


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

next up we have one of the 12/12 clones a pic side by side of mom and clone, i took the clones 10 days ago and they have new nodes already, and again nothing special just cut and plant......all in 12/12, the mom has thrown pistils so my 2 for 1 special idea seems to be working......tried to get a cloeup of where the cut was made on the mom


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

finally the pics I title progress, there are 3 plants pictured below the first 2 plants (going left to right) are the ones that are budding as you can see they are much smaller than plant number 3, number 3 is just starting to throw pistils ( its the mom fromm the clone) you can see it is nearly twice as tall and also has side branching and and probably 3X the number of bud sites.......I applied some basic logic to get to this point first off, if you grow 12/12 from seed the plants stay short normally, this reduces yield, to increase the size and potential yield, I decided to keep them 8-12 inches away from the cfls thus encouraging stretch, I have further found that the topping of the plant in 12/12 helps with the development of side branching, since the plant remains in a vegatative state due to the stress from the topping so it takes a week longer but you get more bud in the end I think..not sure if I explained that correct but I hope you guys get my point so far this seems like a very real way to produce perpetual bud without moms or clones, and making your own seeds isnt that hard, but hell you can buy a 20 sack of shit weed and get 20 seeds lol...thats a 32oz cup for size comparison.what do you guys think


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

ok one more pic this is 2 seedlings one is 7 days above soil the other is 11 days..............


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

oh and one more thing ( lol I am high as hell) ISO wash hash is the shit....................I am so fucking baked right now, I smoke all day every day lol I am a lucky sob lol.........anyway its easy to make and I did one bowl with one nug and a pinch of this iso hash and I am baked out of my fucking mind, you ever been scarry high lol???..........any who I am going to go lay down and eat some fucking cereal lol......hope you guys comment on the pics from today.holy fucking shit I curse alot when I am too high lol


----------



## greencracker (Aug 25, 2008)

i was wondering if i could get some quick help, i started out with 6 outdoor seedlings, 20 days ago, as of yesterday the 4 remaining i moved inside, 2 of the 4 are growing like there on steroids,the other two are small but very healthy, i was just wondering though what would be a generally good light routine for some plants that are 20 days old i mean from what ive scene in convo on the site the 12/12 looks good i have them sharing a 100 watt cfl there in tight with one another and ive got the bulb centerd above them just a few inches, so would 12/12 be the way to go


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 25, 2008)

greencracker said:


> i was wondering if i could get some quick help, i started out with 6 outdoor seedlings, 20 days ago, as of yesterday the 4 remaining i moved inside, 2 of the 4 are growing like there on steroids,the other two are small but very healthy, i was just wondering though what would be a generally good light routine for some plants that are 20 days old i mean from what ive scene in convo on the site the 12/12 looks good i have them sharing a 100 watt cfl there in tight with one another and ive got the bulb centerd above them just a few inches, so would 12/12 be the way to go


depends on what you are trying to accomplish, if you are ready to sex your plants then 12/12 would be the way to go, and if you are going to be using cfls the rest of the way then yes you need to flip now, your plants are going to get pretty big after you start flowering


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont you just love it when experiments work......my cloning in 12/12 has worked to perfection, pictured below are the mom and clone as you can see the clone has grown just fine and honestly since it hasnt shown sex yet AND its already big enough,I could top it and take yet another clone, so that would be 3 ladies from one seed all 12/12, and if I really want to stratch the boundaries, I could top the mom again (taking both the tops) giving me an un precindented 5 for 1 lol..............ok here are the pics guys


----------



## cronusoner (Aug 27, 2008)

okay all i have to say is your getting 7 grams max from each plant...LMAO...LMAO....LMAO..... how are you gonna tell me that my info was from da internet and then give me a link wit 79 pages of gay shit on the internet, buddy obviously your the one who gets his info from bull shit internet websites and y da fuck would you wanna crop seven grams of a plant when its just as illegal as cropping 112 grams per plant dumbass if your gonna do it go hard or dont go at all, and you must be the first retard who is using regs seeds and actually thinking he's doing a good job, regs plants are suppose to grow for longer periods of time so they can get big and actually give out a good amount of buds plus regs are supposed to be grown outside bcuz of there sizes, when was the last time your heard someone say yo i got some good homegrown regs...LMAO....you do the math i got 7 plants that are about 3 and a half feet tall and i get four oz(112grams) per plant every three months. and you my little micro dick get 7 grams a plant.....LMAO... and your hoping you can get an ounce a week...LMAO...listen if you start your gay little seeds, and start 10 at a time by the time their done growing including flowering and all, they should be ready to cut in about 2 and half months to 3 and a half months(even though regs take longer i'll give u the benefit of the doubt)at the most, but you said your hoping for 7 grams max..LMAO..so that would give u 70 grams at the end of your grow and thats only if all your wack ass seeds are females but chances are fifty fifty so you might just end up with a grand total of 35 grams..LMOA..ne ways i was just trying to help u get more bud cuz what your doing is pretty sad and pathetic sorry buddy but you need to step your game up and stop wasting time..LMAO .. oh the only way your clones can grow root that fast is if your using some kind of aeroponics system and by the looks of you micro crap i dont see any clones or aeroponics, any ways stop talking about things you dont know.... to everybody on this website if you want a sad little pathetic crop that gives you seven grams aplant this is the guy you should talk to but if you want to get some real results when growing come holla at a real king cropper... oh and the reason i dont much about micro dicks is bcuz i'm king dinggaling and i dont have time for little baby shit that isn't even gonna guarantee all female plants with tons of buds!!!!


----------



## cronusoner (Aug 27, 2008)

and y the hell would you say you cloned something without knowing its sex?????????????????????????????????????females females females females you probably dont have any!!you sound really smart buddy!!!


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 27, 2008)

ypu are right my pictures are made up so you should find a better journal to visit and post your useless BS...........I have pics to support what I a doing you have post that seem to be worded by a 15 year old, find a life....and by the way since you obviously cant read, but you call it a waste with 70 grams at the end ITS A PERPETUAL GROW DUMB ASS READ THE TITLE....perpetual by definition doesnt end......lol what a tard, I cloned my plants after 3 weeks the probability of a male showing at this point is unlikely IME, but I am sure this is all over your head so find a journal that suits your reading pleasure I will ask the mods to delete your post thank you.......


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Big, so I have this closet that was built in my master bathroom, it has adjustable shelves and i think i'll be great for micro grow, each of the 4 sections is about 1.5/2 feet tall and there is a powerful fan that sucks all smells from the bathroom, I'll move my flower closet into this since my bedroom closet is getting a little suspicious and I dont want my teenagers to find the shit, I can just lock my master bathroom and problem solved....I'll use a big rubbermaid for my mothers and clones wich I'll be able to hide with no problem...


----------



## cronusoner (Aug 27, 2008)

LMAO dont be mad cuz every thing i said puts your growing style to shame like i said b4 i just wanted to help but you tried to tell me i dont know about growing and shit when i'm the real king cropper here.. oh and it doesnt matter how i spell or write bcuz its good enough for everyone to understand that what your doing to these plants is a dam shame but dont worry i'm sure there will be plenty of lil boys who find your method useful....LMAO....hey are you doing it like this so your mom wont kick your ass? if so then good job! cfl's are a joke just like your your grow!sorry buddy and dont worry this is the last time i put you to shame on i promise.........peace out playa!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 27, 2008)

wtf i thought i posted pics


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 28, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> okay all i have to say is your getting 7 grams max from each plant...LMAO...LMAO....LMAO..... how are you gonna tell me that my info was from da internet and then give me a link wit 79 pages of gay shit on the internet, buddy obviously your the one who gets his info from bull shit internet websites and y da fuck would you wanna crop seven grams of a plant when its just as illegal as cropping 112 grams per plant dumbass if your gonna do it go hard or dont go at all, and you must be the first retard who is using regs seeds and actually thinking he's doing a good job, regs plants are suppose to grow for longer periods of time so they can get big and actually give out a good amount of buds plus regs are supposed to be grown outside bcuz of there sizes, when was the last time your heard someone say yo i got some good homegrown regs...LMAO....you do the math i got 7 plants that are about 3 and a half feet tall and i get four oz(112grams) per plant every three months. and you my little micro dick get 7 grams a plant.....LMAO... and your hoping you can get an ounce a week...LMAO...listen if you start your gay little seeds, and start 10 at a time by the time their done growing including flowering and all, they should be ready to cut in about 2 and half months to 3 and a half months(even though regs take longer i'll give u the benefit of the doubt)at the most, but you said your hoping for 7 grams max..LMAO..so that would give u 70 grams at the end of your grow and thats only if all your wack ass seeds are females but chances are fifty fifty so you might just end up with a grand total of 35 grams..LMOA..ne ways i was just trying to help u get more bud cuz what your doing is pretty sad and pathetic sorry buddy but you need to step your game up and stop wasting time..LMAO .. oh the only way your clones can grow root that fast is if your using some kind of aeroponics system and by the looks of you micro crap i dont see any clones or aeroponics, any ways stop talking about things you dont know.... to everybody on this website if you want a sad little pathetic crop that gives you seven grams aplant this is the guy you should talk to but if you want to get some real results when growing come holla at a real king cropper... oh and the reason i dont much about micro dicks is bcuz i'm king dinggaling and i dont have time for little baby shit that isn't even gonna guarantee all female plants with tons of buds!!!!





cronusoner said:


> and y the hell would you say you cloned something without knowing its sex?????????????????????????????????????females females females females you probably dont have any!!you sound really smart buddy!!!





cronusoner said:


> LMAO dont be mad cuz every thing i said puts your growing style to shame like i said b4 i just wanted to help but you tried to tell me i dont know about growing and shit when i'm the real king cropper here.. oh and it doesnt matter how i spell or write bcuz its good enough for everyone to understand that what your doing to these plants is a dam shame but dont worry i'm sure there will be plenty of lil boys who find your method useful....LMAO....hey are you doing it like this so your mom wont kick your ass? if so then good job! cfl's are a joke just like your your grow!sorry buddy and dont worry this is the last time i put you to shame on i promise.........peace out playa!


lol what a dumb ass, I am sure anyone with half a bnrain can tell who the kid is grow up, if I was ashamed of what I was doing I wouldnt have a journal now would I ..........lol all you have done is made a total fool of yourself...but take care king cropper lol what a shit head, lol...

Sounds like a good idea Darkstar


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a few pics guys things are still going well new seeds starting out buds finishing, buds forming, I am having so much fun lol ....my magic number is 24 plants thats what I can fit in the cab....so the plan will be to average harvesting 6 plants per week, be it one started from seed or a clone , so the guess was 7 grams per plant from our visitor, so lets assume he is correct, I am thinking the clones will average half of the (not sure on that one) so if I can harvest 3 ladies and 3 clones every week, that would give me 7x3=21g plus 3x3.5=10.5g total of 31.5 g a week, hmm about an ounce a week, or a QP a month, umm I think I would be happy with that lol, considering I am using 2 sq feer, and only running 210w for 11.5 hours a day...kiss-ass


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2008)

Way to go man!
Self-sufficiency is the way to go...

Subscribed...

Gypsy...


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 28, 2008)

bigd you could probably drop an extention cord down and use a plug in socket. Just one to help them veg alittle. That spectrum bulb is that a led? your gona get a red one right? hempy bucket??? Kinda new toall the lingo.


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for stopping by koolhand, those are cfls I use a couple of different color spectrums, and I like to keep my lights at a fixed position, growing 12/12 from seed the plants naturally stay short so I need to induce strtech, so far it is working perfectly, what most dont realize and something i recently learned about cfls (and I am not looking to start any cotroversey here) when the lumen output is measured it is done at a distance of 1 ft....so keeping them further away gives me about 1/4 of an inch spacing between knodes, I will take some closeups of some of my seedlings tomorrow, they are probably 8-12 inches away from a bulb at any given time and they are not stretched they look healthy and normal , the leaves are broad they look good IMO, but I will post some pics and let you guys tell me what you think I have 2 that are young


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 28, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> Just a few pics guys things are still going well new seeds starting out buds finishing, buds forming, I am having so much fun lol


 Spoken like a true successful grower

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 28, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Way to go man!
> Self-sufficiency is the way to go...
> 
> Subscribed...
> ...


indeed it is thanks for dropping by stick around friend


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 28, 2008)

I looks like you have them in rockwool from your first pic? Any ideas about using somthing else? I can't get my hands on rockwool. grrr


----------



## amd (Aug 28, 2008)

so sad that people have to be so rude, were all in it together/

NICE GROW AND EXPERIMENT.!!!!


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> I looks like you have them in rockwool from your first pic? Any ideas about using somthing else? I can't get my hands on rockwool. grrr


cool hand those are jiffy peat pellets you can find them at any walmart or garden center....I use to use rocwool but no more, as it stands I never have to make a trip to a hydro store or order anything online everything I use I can buy at walmart or home depot or a local garden store


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

amd said:


> so sad that people have to be so rude, were all in it together/
> 
> NICE GROW AND EXPERIMENT.!!!!


thanks AMD and welcome friend, I never understand why people do it, if you dont like it or dont agree thats cool just move on.......but it is definetley working out better than I had expected to the point my WIFE said hell build another box double it up lol but honestly that would produce much more than I would ever need.....


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

ok alot of pics on this update, although no news to report everything is doing what it should lol, just some catching up, I am now running the dr bud nute mix exclusively, for those that dont know it is 1 gallon r/o or distilled water 1 tblspn fish emulsions 4 dropperfuls shultz 10-20-10 1 tblspn molasses 4 drops superthrive ( I use only 2 since I use it in my plain water also).......my containers are water bottles with the tops cut off and a hole about an inch from the bottom, the bottom 1/4 of the bottle is 100% perlite, the remaining is filled with a 4 parts perlite, 1 part seedling soil mixture, I water every 2 days and alternate betwenn plain water with superthrive and the nute mix....... I actually prefer using the MG perlite (now that I know what I am doing) the combination of that and the seedlign soil provide enough nutes for about 30 days no burn and no deficencies that I can see, my seedlings gorw fast and stong..... I have alot of pics to attach.. I will do them in groups again so it will take a few post...........

this first set of pics are seeds and seedlings I tried to get close on the seedlings so you can see the stretch isnt bad at all......... the large one is ready for its topping and cloning probably will gicve it til sunday and make sure no balls show then off with its head and a new lady will be born hopefully


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

I only kept 3 of the 4 clones they all rooted and grew but the 4th one never really took off so i ditched it the roots were growing it was just realy slow..........anyway the clones were taken exactly 14 days ago today and were taken from plants grown 12/12 and the clones have rooted and grown in 12/12 thus making the 1 box concept a total reality, in 14 days they have rooted and grow 2 k\nodes and throw pistils........


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

these 2 are in full bloom they are from my early work before I incorprated the stretch and topping into the scenario as you can see the are each about 6 inches tall, no branching just one main mini cola......i have come a long way in a short time I thhink


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

these ladies represent me figuring it out  at least so far lol as you can see they are much taller and fuller than the early editions and have a ton of buddsites, they all got a trimming yesterday to remove some lower fan leaves theat were dying.........I expect these to be the standard by which my sucess or failure is meassured they all have a good 4-6 weeks to go, but it looks very good so far


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

and finally just a few garden shots always makes me happy to open the doors.....


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 29, 2008)

wow very nice man. Thanks for your help with the jiffy peat pellets. I will be looking for them asap. Man I wish my wife said that. she doesn't like smoking really.lol I ca only hae three plants which is awesome ayway atleast I can partake in this awesome hobbie.


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

Last update for the week probably, I decided to do a little cloning today..... first i have a seedling thats a bit over 3 weeks old no balls yet so I toped it and will use the top as a clone....secondly one of the clones I took on 08-15, is growing really fast it is a known female the original mom is budding the clone hasnt shown its sex yet.........so off with her head, and another clone so that is 3 girls from one seed....................pictures below show before and after and everything back into the box


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 29, 2008)

wow very nice you give me hope.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cool man!

I'm in...

Gypsy...


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 29, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Very cool man!
> 
> I'm in...
> 
> Gypsy...


welcome gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Man!
I love the perpetual 12/12 idea!!!!
Eventually I hope to end up with one to two ounces every two weeks...
But I am using all clones...
So far they have all survived...

Kudos and +rep to you!!!


Gypsy...


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok I have a dilema guys, one of my earlier plants should be ready to harvest about now, I dont track the dates anymore, i prefer just to look at the trichs and decide by that when to harvest, let nature tell me not the calendar , but the trichs are 5% clear 95%milky 5%amber, but the hairs(pistils) are still about 90% white, I normally like to take plants when the trichs are milky couchlock is not for me, I am a get shit done kind of stoner lol, should I give it more time? or take it now?? help me out guys


----------



## oden230 (Aug 30, 2008)

Id wait till they brown summore,Itll probly fatten up if you wait a little longer too.


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for chiming in oden, that what I was thinking it just doesnt "look" ready even though the trichs tell a different story and everyone says go by the thrichs


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey man, Interesting idea for the 12/12 perpetual grow. I'll definitely be dropping in every once in awhile to see how it goes. Maybe even set up a perpetual grow of my own. I'm pretty limited for space where I live but this would be awesome if it works. Keep up the good work. 
Peace,
Mark


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 30, 2008)

oden230 said:


> Id wait till they brown summore,Itll probly fatten up if you wait a little longer too.


That gets my vote..

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 30, 2008)

wkbdliquidforce said:


> Hey man, Interesting idea for the 12/12 perpetual grow. I'll definitely be dropping in every once in awhile to see how it goes. Maybe even set up a perpetual grow of my own. I'm pretty limited for space where I live but this would be awesome if it works. Keep up the good work.
> Peace,
> Mark


welcome stick around and if you do start a journal make sure you post a link too it



Wolfman Zen said:


> That gets my vote..
> 
> _________________
> The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
> ...


good enough for me, I wil give it another week or so and see what happens.......


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 30, 2008)

didnt feel like taking any pics today...but all is well clones still green and perky the donors still looking good, as previously reported i will be waiting chop but the hairs are already more brown than they were at lights on so we will take one day at a time..........it is interesting to see different strains flowering next to each other seeing how some mature faster than others, there are 2 that will be rady soon one more sativa the other more idica the funny thing is although they are at least 4 weeks apart in actual age if you looked at them you would think they were only a week at the most apart, the indica is a west side seed these things flower fast once they get started........just one of the funny things I notice when i am stoned looking into my garden.............


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 30, 2008)

not flaming or anything but im just thinking .....how much is this going to cost a week in electric and supplys , for a half ounce ? ... just seems like a big risk for a small amounty of weed .


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 30, 2008)

well I only run 200 watts for 11.5 hours per day my pc uses 3x that and is on 24/7.my nutes can be bought at walmart for $10 and should last me at least 1 year, 1/2 oz of good smoke here gets 150-200 us, so half ounce a week x 4= 600-800 per month that stays in my pocket............and there is a risk in growing weed period, so I guess I dont understand your question IMHO, i take a bigger risk spending money with someone and having no idea what i am getting and from whom.........


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> well I only run 200 watts for 11.5 hours per day my pc uses 3x that and is on 24/7.my nutes can be bought at walmart for $10 and should last me at least 1 year, 1/2 oz of good smoke here gets 150-200 us, so half ounce a week x 4= 600-800 per month that stays in my pocket............and there is a risk in growing weed period, so I guess I dont understand your question IMHO, i take a bigger risk spending money with someone and having no idea what i am getting and from whom.........


oh not to mention the fact i really really enjoy this hobby a great deal, i find the entire process relaxing and interesteting.....


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 31, 2008)

I went ahead and planted the 2 clones I took earlier this week, I am sure they will be fine, the little container i had them in for humidity was taking up too much room............all still looks pretty good, my latest batch of seedlings have stretched more than the ones before I think its my fault for not organizing the plants properly so they werent getting much light , I have fixed it so hopefully this corrects the problem, I have 2 westside females that are giving me the flux, they are growing and flowering, but they are so damn droopy every day, these 2 MUST be watered daily, my others are more sativa, and seem to drink alot less, I have one that may grow too tall for my box, we will see tho..........just a few snap shots of the clones i took on the 15th i am amazed how fast they grew, and a pic of the droopy westside girls, thinking if I have a sativa type male show while these are flowering I may polinate a bud or 2 on the westsides, and see what type of cross i end up with, maybe name it "upper westside' since the sativas stretch so much lol

added a couple of shots of the little buds that are coming next, after thses 2 I am going to start to track numbers


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 31, 2008)

Very Nice Bigd.


----------



## GTG (Aug 31, 2008)

Subscribing...just got done reading it all. That one guy was an ass...doesnt understand micro grows at all.


----------



## bigd921 (Aug 31, 2008)

GTG said:


> Subscribing...just got done reading it all. That one guy was an ass...doesnt understand micro grows at all.


welcome GTG glad to have you here


----------



## FarmingToronto (Sep 1, 2008)

That purple is amazing D

Some ppl don't get micro stuff...
I only wish I could harvest 1/2 oz a week. Thats exactly what I need to cover myself, Your grows awesome man, I cant say enough.. Not to mention all your help. 

Thanks D,
-Tdot


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks FT always happy to help and appreciate the support.........nothing really to report today still waiting on the buds to mature I have 2 I think will be ready within 1-3 weeks, and then its on to the real stuff lol, a couple of my more promising firls are starting there bud development, AND there clones are throwing pistils, sorry guys but I cant beleive I got 6 girls from 3 seeds all flowering next to each other, i took some pics of a couple for you guys, I thought the clones would be short runts but they are now nearly as tall as there moms, I think I maybe on to something with this 3 week thing, but I dont want to get ahead of myself well on too the pics.........the first 5 pics are of 2 of my cloned ladies I tried to show the bud formation on the top they each have 2 main colas and they also have lower branches that are budding..........the last 2 pics are the clones taken from these girls ( all done in 12/12) these clones were taken 17 days ago today, they are throwing pistils and are maybe 2 inches shorter than there moms..........


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 1, 2008)

well I went ahead and harvested the one plant I am sure I could have let it go longer but it wasnt goign to get much bigger, so I plucked it today its again one of my earliest plants so nothing to right home about but maybe a blunts worth of weed to smoke while I wait for the real ladies to finish......i am honesly surprised that any of my early plants survived I sent then thru alot while trying to figure things out


----------



## oden230 (Sep 1, 2008)

HAHA nice man enjoy that,,,,lol it so funny seein bud porage on suchs little girls=p


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks brother, but just stick around the next ones are going to be soooooo much bigger and better, I am really worried I may outgrow my box..........but I post everything I do, the good and the bad, this bud represents what NOT to do lol........... what held my early plants back were first off having them too close to the lights and not allowing them to stretch, and my feeding was horrible the early plants pretty much had nothing but a small main cola all my fault, but I have lived and learned so I am very optimistic for whats to come


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 1, 2008)

good for you man enjoy your smoke. let us know how they they are.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 2, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> thanks brother, but just stick around the next ones are going to be soooooo much bigger and better, I am really worried I may outgrow my box..........*but I post everything I do, the good and the bad, this bud represents what NOT to do lol*........... what held my early plants back were first off having them too close to the lights and not allowing them to stretch, and my feeding was horrible the early plants pretty much had nothing but a small main cola all my fault, but I have lived and learned so I am very optimistic for whats to come


Keeping it real 
Thanks BigD for being an important influence in micro growing 

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks wolf glad too see you back hope you trip was good..........


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 2, 2008)

nothing major to report, only change is the seedling i cloned at just past 3 weeks showed HER first pistils today, so that is another 2 for one since she was topped and her clone is just starting new growth....otherwise I will will using my modified hempy bucket from now own, I am getting some nute burn here and there I beleive its due to some of the buckets still being 100% perlite and containing rocwool, the ones containing the seedling soil have no signs of burn or deficincies at this point.............


----------



## DarkStar9 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow dude I love that purple one, send me a clone and I'll send you a clone of ak47, ja ja I wish we could do that.....nice grow my man, I'll be posting my little clone pics tonight, I'm going micro grow too


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 4, 2008)

nothing major to report harvested the last of the first rounders today, the other weighed in at 3.5 grams when dry this one will be a little more I think but we are about 3-4 weeks away from the next round of plants that will give me much better yields....


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice!!!

Harvest is a time of joy...!!!

I love the single colas...!!!

Respect and +rep...!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 5, 2008)

Those are great pictures man!!
The first one in front of your monitor is my favorite =]
I am itching to make a mini sog... and will have to play around with it someday.
Seeing those mini plants is fascinating


_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 5, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> wow dude I love that purple one, send me a clone and I'll send you a clone of ak47, ja ja I wish we could do that.....nice grow my man, I'll be posting my little clone pics tonight, I'm going micro grow too


what a wonderful world that would be darkstar...........


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Those are great pictures man!!
> The first one in front of your monitor is my favorite =]
> I am itching to make a mini sog... and will have to play around with it someday.
> Seeing those mini plants is fascinating
> ...


just trying to keep up with you wolf............


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> just trying to keep up with you wolf............


Yeah! NO KIDDING...!!!

I have learned a lot from him...!!!

Kudos... to All Micro-Growers...!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## The Irish (Sep 7, 2008)

BigD, I was wondering. When you finish fine tuning everything, and you are receiving the right desire amount of bud each week, are you going to put up a very detail "how to" description of your *12/12+CFL+HB perpetual Micro Grow.* I have read all of the pages of your journal so far and found it very interesting, but I would like a detail outline without comments from everyone else. I am ready to learn if your ready to teach.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 7, 2008)

that is exactly my plan I will keep the journal going in its current format but plan to post a complete write up of the experiment, so anyone that wants too can follow along and give it a shot..............things are really going better than I anticipated, it took some work but I am on the brink of something here I think


----------



## cronusoner (Sep 8, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> Last update for the week probably, I decided to do a little cloning today..... first i have a seedling thats a bit over 3 weeks old no balls yet so I toped it and will use the top as a clone....secondly one of the clones I took on 08-15, is growing really fast it is a known female the original mom is budding the clone hasnt shown its sex yet.........so off with her head, and another clone so that is 3 girls from one seed....................pictures below show before and after and everything back into the box


hey bigd wuz up? i come in peace but i must say my friend the way you are explaing your cloning experience to us sound as if your very shocked and suprised with the results your getting.....well if you dont remember, i guess i'll remind you. when u clone the plants tend to "grow at amazing rates" thats bcuz the plant really believes its the same age as the mommie it came from so it grows "faster and stronger" then a seed..and you dont have to worry about the sex of the new clones your taking bcuz they will be the same as the ones u took them from so as long as your sure the one u took them from were girls then your ok forever just keep going off with their heads, you should even take of the heads of the new heads that grow in to replace the original which is now a clone of course(not to mention they grow way better then seeds)and i promise you that there is no way in gods beautiful earth that anybody can even try to determine a plants sex at 3 weeks old i promise i promise please i am not trying to be mean or disrespectful in any way but even though i dont know how to grow a micro set up i can still help u get more bud from those lil soldiers wit just a few pointers here and there and maybe you can even show me a thing or two but i promise to u guys and gals that i love growing and it is a great hobby and i've learned all my info from experience.i promise you that once you master the art of your micro grow set up, your gonna wanna do what everybody else did? they went bigger bcuz you'll be at that point where you feel it isn't enough n e more. it happened to me.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 8, 2008)

no you cant "determine" sex at 3 weeks but a male shows itself 95% of the time at about 3 weeks IME , so after that point the chances of getting a female is high....and I am surprised because most people think you need 24 hours of light or something close too it to clone, but you dont, not even to root a clone...and I wouldnt say the clones gorw better or faster than the seed, I was just expecting them to stay pretty tiny but they are as big as the mom...I have gwon using an entire closet before and grew 2-3 foot tall plants,I enjoy this more


----------



## cronusoner (Sep 8, 2008)

well thats cool dude but be careful wit those seeds cuz you never know?when i started growing from seeds (Hindu Kush) the most sadest part i had was when i found out that i had to throw away the four strongest looking plants and i only had seven seeds to begin with....i hate the fact that i actually killed the poor fellas....may they rest in peace...but ne ways dont be suprised if the clones give u bigger popsicles then their mommies....good luck hope it all works out to the best!


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 8, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> well thats cool dude but be careful wit those seeds cuz you never know?when i started growing from seeds (Hindu Kush) the most sadest part i had was when i found out that i had to throw away the four strongest looking plants and i only had seven seeds to begin with....i hate the fact that i actually killed the poor fellas....may they rest in peace...but ne ways dont be suprised if the clones give u bigger popsicles then their mommies....good luck hope it all works out to the best!


last count I had over 500 seeds, and I got 10 that are supposed to be some sort of purps gited too me today,and makin seeds is pretty easy, and my males dont go to waste I use them for Iso hash waste not want not.......


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (Sep 9, 2008)

So I planted a few seeds about a week or so ago. They all came up and I have 9 at the moment. I'm definitely going 12/12 perpetual w/ a mother to clone from eventually. It just makes sense with the amount of space I have and I like the idea that I could harvest about 4 plants a week w/ 32 plants total. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks for all the info on micro growing and 12/12 perpetual. I'll try to get a journal going soon if I ever find the time. Have you smoked any of your harvest yet? I'm curious to see how it is?


----------



## cronusoner (Sep 9, 2008)

holy shit u know how make hash? teach me please cuz i too have to dispose off alot leaves and branches, like almost a whole garbage bag, what matrials does it require? how much do u think ill spend to get this going? is it complicated? peace hope 2 hear from u soon,, oh n 1 more thing if u do have some sort of purps seeds then u should really consider breeding them or clonig them trust me u wanna keep that strain around, good luck dude.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 9, 2008)

wkbdliquidforce said:


> So I planted a few seeds about a week or so ago. They all came up and I have 9 at the moment. I'm definitely going 12/12 perpetual w/ a mother to clone from eventually. It just makes sense with the amount of space I have and I like the idea that I could harvest about 4 plants a week w/ 32 plants total. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks for all the info on micro growing and 12/12 perpetual. I'll try to get a journal going soon if I ever find the time. Have you smoked any of your harvest yet? I'm curious to see how it is?


hey glad I can help make sure you start a journal and post a link to it here.... I normally sample everything as soon as I dry it in my box, and then I let it cure for 3 weeks or so, all I can say is there is no better feeling than having you own sticky seed free buds to smoke, my samples right out of the box taste surprisingly good for having no cure time, but they do taste and smell bettr after some time to cure.........


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 9, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> holy shit u know how make hash? teach me please cuz i too have to dispose off alot leaves and branches, like almost a whole garbage bag, what matrials does it require? how much do u think ill spend to get this going? is it complicated? peace hope 2 hear from u soon,, oh n 1 more thing if u do have some sort of purps seeds then u should really consider breeding them or clonig them trust me u wanna keep that strain around, good luck dude.


 
oh the iso hash is super easy, I will type how I do it and I will take pics my next run..........just take your plant material ( I use males, leaves from when I harvest, stems, shake, anything that might have a thrich) put it all in a jar, then pour in 91% isopropyl alchohol, enough to cover all the material ( I have used the 70%, the 91% works better) put on the top and shake for 20-25 seconds, then I strain thru a metal coffee filter( the normal paper ones work, but I bought one for this purpose) I strain it into a glass baking dish. the liquid will be green or maybe brown in color, you can then just let it sit for about 36 hours so the alchohol evaporates, or I personally use my wifes blow dryer,takes about 20 minutes, once all the liquid has evaporated you will be left with a brownish film on the bottom of the dish, use a razor blade to scrape it all up and form it into a ball, and there you have it, there is a running thread on the method on icmag if I find the link i will post it for you..........as far as the purps I thought about building a veg chamber, but the only true way to keep the genetics forever is with seed, so I will probably start some and whatever females I get I will leave them to flower until they seed.........


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I just finished reading your journal and I'm going to tell you this is a God-Send. I have very limited space, no connects which = no smoke, and I live in a very small mountain town that has no Hydroponic stores, and I can't afford expensive HPS lights or nutrients. This town does have a Wal-Mart and a Lowes so I think I can obtain the materials required. I ordered some WW from cannabisseeds.com so if they show up, I am definitely going to give this a try. Thank you for being so thorough and willing to give information so freely.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 10, 2008)

ChronicGrower said:


> Well I just finished reading your journal and I'm going to tell you this is a God-Send. I have very limited space, no connects which = no smoke, and I live in a very small mountain town that has no Hydroponic stores, and I can't afford expensive HPS lights or nutrients. This town does have a Wal-Mart and a Lowes so I think I can obtain the materials required. I ordered some WW from cannabisseeds.com so if they show up, I am definitely going to give this a try. Thank you for being so thorough and willing to give information so freely.


 
my pleasure brother, thats waht we are all supposed to be here for to help keep the world green


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 10, 2008)

what up guys a few quick updates, first off another thing not too due DONT MIX YOUR NUTES WHEN HIGH....I fucked up and really burned some leaves, everyone will survive...........otherwise everything is working fine...I dont have much to report the system seems to be working so its just about waiting for the harvest now, but even with the nute burn it is looking very good, I plan to add a wolfman type carbon filter to the dryer/airscrubber, oh one other thing my most recent batch of seedlings (fastly aproaching 3 weeks old stretched alot more than all of the previous ones, so I am wondering if its time to buy some new bulbs, how often do you guys change yours?...........

anyway the pics below are of a mom and her clone I still cant get why people say you need 24 hours of light to clone, as you can see the clone is as tall as the mom, and has bud sites all the way down to the soil line they are both about 12-14 inches tall.... this clone was taken on 08/15 so less than 30 days ago and already as tall as the mom and budding


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking good man, this grow is an inspiration to us all. Can't wait to see more harvest pics.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 10, 2008)

lol... yea.. Ihave already learned the "don't trim while your high" rule.. lol
So what kind of nutes are you giving them?.. and in your mini hempycups.. it's just pure perlite right?

As for the lights ... I'm planning to change the flowering cfl's every other harvest... with about 8 weeks of flowering each harvest.. then every 16 weeks I will change out the cfl's... but they won't go to waist.. I will be replacing the normal bulbs around the house with the used cfl's.. waist not want not 

_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> lol... yea.. Ihave already learned the "don't trim while your high" rule.. lol
> So what kind of nutes are you giving them?.. and in your mini hempycups.. it's just pure perlite right?
> 
> As for the lights ... I'm planning to change the flowering cfl's every other harvest... with about 8 weeks of flowering each harvest.. then every 16 weeks I will change out the cfl's... but they won't go to waist.. I will be replacing the normal bulbs around the house with the used cfl's.. waist not want not
> ...


lol I just told my wife I needed new bulbs for the grow so I was going to replace all the ones in the house lol great minds think alike.......I will probably swap them out this weekend.......When I started I was 100% perlite and using hydro nutes, I am now using a mixture that is 4 parts perlite 1 part seedling soil, and I use the dr bud walmart nute mix......per gallon 4 dropperfulls of schultz 10-15-10 1 tablspn alaskan fish emulsions 5-1-1 drop of superthrive...........


----------



## The Irish (Sep 12, 2008)

How do you dispose of your soil when your done with it? I am assuming that when you get this perpetual grow into full swing you will be disposing a lot of soil. I am conflicted with the fact I like what you are doing, and would love to do this, but I like what wolfman is doing with his dwc seems to be less of a problem because you have no soil to dispose of. Maybe Wolfman or you BigD can tell me, would it be possible to keep the plants small like your grow(BigD) with a dwc like Wolfman. Then again i do like your hempybuckets. I am so conflicted.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol I just dump my soil in my backyard garden blends right in, I have grown dwc before and its going gre8 for wolf but my experience was not so good, thats why i ended up in hempy buckets, and if you go 12/12 from seed and you top like i do i think you will get similar results regardless of rather you do dwc or pots like mine......


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 12, 2008)

well these are the next 3 that will be chopped, then there will 3-4 more 3 weeks later etc... please excuse the burns on the fan leaves they did get a little nute burn and grew into some bulbs plus they are dying as the plant flower.....I think these will go another 3 weeks or so and then we will see......


----------



## The Irish (Sep 12, 2008)

I just reread you journal again. I thought I noticed you had eight light bulbs in there. Then I saw somewhere you wrote 3 26w 6500k, 1 26w 2700k, 3 42w 2700k. What is the Eighth Bulb? Or did I miss something. Could you clear this up for me and tell me what your lights are. Thanks.(I hate asking stupid questions, but I really don't wish to reread your journal again to find an answer that you could simply answer.)


----------



## cronusoner (Sep 13, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> oh the iso hash is super easy, I will type how I do it and I will take pics my next run..........just take your plant material ( I use males, leaves from when I harvest, stems, shake, anything that might have a thrich) put it all in a jar, then pour in 91% isopropyl alchohol, enough to cover all the material ( I have used the 70%, the 91% works better) put on the top and shake for 20-25 seconds, then I strain thru a metal coffee filter( the normal paper ones work, but I bought one for this purpose) I strain it into a glass baking dish. the liquid will be green or maybe brown in color, you can then just let it sit for about 36 hours so the alchohol evaporates, or I personally use my wifes blow dryer,takes about 20 minutes, once all the liquid has evaporated you will be left with a brownish film on the bottom of the dish, use a razor blade to scrape it all up and form it into a ball, and there you have it, there is a running thread on the method on icmag if I find the link i will post it for you..........as far as the purps I thought about building a veg chamber, but the only true way to keep the genetics forever is with seed, so I will probably start some and whatever females I get I will leave them to flower until they seed.........


 yo get out of here! i cannot believe its that easy bro...oh my god im so pissed at my self for not knowing that... i could've had so much fucking hash its not even funny man....thanx so much for da info bro...and if u find the link i'd really appriciate it...can i get that 90% alchohol any where? im gonna try and learn how to post pics so u can see my plants and my little aerogarden it works like magic when it comes to starting seeds..i started a seed 13 days ago and i've never seen anything grow so fast and healthy the seedling is about 6 inches tall with 5 internodes i really want u to see them so if it comes down to it and i cant post them on here i can send them to your email if u want? i'll let u know if cant post them..talk u later bro...peace


----------



## cronusoner (Sep 13, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> what up guys a few quick updates, first off another thing not too due DONT MIX YOUR NUTES WHEN HIGH....I fucked up and really burned some leaves, everyone will survive...........otherwise everything is working fine...I dont have much to report the system seems to be working so its just about waiting for the harvest now, but even with the nute burn it is looking very good, I plan to add a wolfman type carbon filter to the dryer/airscrubber, oh one other thing my most recent batch of seedlings (fastly aproaching 3 weeks old stretched alot more than all of the previous ones, so I am wondering if its time to buy some new bulbs, how often do you guys change yours?...........
> 
> anyway the pics below are of a mom and her clone I still cant get why people say you need 24 hours of light to clone, as you can see the clone is as tall as the mom, and has bud sites all the way down to the soil line they are both about 12-14 inches tall.... this clone was taken on 08/15 so less than 30 days ago and already as tall as the mom and budding


 hey and im too sure about this but from what ive read n heard from other growers they say every six months but like i said im not sure i only use cfls for clonig n starting seeds, so the ones i have here are like 9 months old but i dont use them all da time so their okay i guess...oh n one thing u can try to do so u can save money is go buy like 4 new blubs like the ones u have and take like 1 or 2 of your old ones and put them back in da box and return them to the store if they ask why just say that they didnt fit your sockets, they shouldnt give u a problem.. i've done it plenty of times with random items... the worst thing they can do is tell u no but its worth a shot...good luck


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 13, 2008)

no worries there are 8 bulbs 3 42w 2700k...........3 26w6500k and 2 26w 2700k


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 13, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> yo get out of here! i cannot believe its that easy bro...oh my god im so pissed at my self for not knowing that... i could've had so much fucking hash its not even funny man....thanx so much for da info bro...and if u find the link i'd really appriciate it...can i get that 90% alchohol any where? im gonna try and learn how to post pics so u can see my plants and my little aerogarden it works like magic when it comes to starting seeds..i started a seed 13 days ago and i've never seen anything grow so fast and healthy the seedling is about 6 inches tall with 5 internodes i really want u to see them so if it comes down to it and i cant post them on here i can send them to your email if u want? i'll let u know if cant post them..talk u later bro...peace


I felt the same way when i found out how to do it, all those males and leaves and trim I just thew away


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 13, 2008)

nothing major, I think I may pull one of the clones and just use it for hash its not doing well since the nute burn totally stunted some pics below.....everyone else is doing fine my next 3 to be harvested are looking pretty good, since I water so often with the small containers, I am only going to flush for a week so they will continue to get fed for another week or so, I say my first amber thrich on 2 of them today. I think when I chop them they will all be about 70 days old


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 13, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> oh the iso hash is super easy, I will type how I do it and I will take pics my next run..........just take your plant material ( I use males, leaves from when I harvest, stems, shake, anything that might have a thrich) put it all in a jar, then pour in 91% isopropyl alchohol, enough to cover all the material ( I have used the 70%, the 91% works better) put on the top and shake for 20-25 seconds, then I strain thru a metal coffee filter( the normal paper ones work, but I bought one for this purpose) I strain it into a glass baking dish. the liquid will be green or maybe brown in color, you can then just let it sit for about 36 hours so the alchohol evaporates, or I personally use my wifes blow dryer,takes about 20 minutes, once all the liquid has evaporated you will be left with a brownish film on the bottom of the dish, use a razor blade to scrape it all up and form it into a ball, and there you have it, there is a running thread on the method on icmag if I find the link i will post it for you..........as far as the purps I thought about building a veg chamber, but the only true way to keep the genetics forever is with seed, so I will probably start some and whatever females I get I will leave them to flower until they seed.........


Bigd your the man bro thanks for posting this this is awesome, and so easy. rep for you man.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 14, 2008)

nothinig major guys just did some thinking and my magic number is 21, that is the number I can confotably grow in my cab, I can CRAM 28 but I think 21 will work better, anyway everything is everything, buds still growing etc....I have some seedlings that will be showing soon. males for hash any non males will be topped goal is to keep 21 at all times, every spot filled with a seed or a clone...just took a few snapshots of some of the other plants in the box some seedlings a clone, and the mom of the clone all look very very healthy IMO.............just wanted to recap a few things I have learned so far

1. you dont need 24 hours of light to clone, all my clones only received 11.5 hours of light
2. you dont need faancy powders or gels to clone all i do is cut and put in a jiffy pellet and a make shift humidity dome
3. cfls must be 1-2" away, my plants start maybe 12 inches away from the closet bulb ( I am going to measure and get an accurate number) I experience minimal stretch IMO


----------



## ajmobetter (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good man


----------



## mount4inmatt (Sep 15, 2008)

1st time ive ever had a look at your grow bigd......wow! So impressive mate, its given me some new ideas for sure! Think i'll be trying to emulate some of your setup!!

Peace!


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 15, 2008)

thaks guys, make sure you stick around we are getting close to harvesting some of these ladies........


----------



## FarmingToronto (Sep 15, 2008)

Just did a bunch of reading to get caught up in here.. Everything looks great D, cept for the minor nute burn.. Did you harvest for hash ? Just curious...

I still have the bulk of my "2 months flowering" left, but I'm going to take me a clone or two and reveg them out for a bit to be potential moms..I'm a follow your cloning method just adding a "special fancy powder" just to make me feel better.. as for the jiffy pellets.. I'm planning to use distilled water and a drop or two of superthrive.. Any thoughts ?

Can't wait to see a harvest man !!
-Tdot


----------



## DarkStar9 (Sep 15, 2008)

so i finish with the little closet I have in my master bathroom and I love it, there's a great fan that sucks the smell nicely and the temp never goes over 88/90, i cant believe i didn't use this thing before but oh well, it's a 3 level motherfucker and i currently have 7 ak47, 3 sativas and 2 indica clones, The seeds i started a few weeks ago are now 4 healthy baby plants and they are chillin and veggin with the mothers and some other clones I'll veg for a bit, my new flower closet allows me to let them get a little tall since all the shelves are adjustable...


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 15, 2008)

decided to trim some popcorn buds from one 2 of the girls coming up gave them a quick steam dry in the microwave....the taste is crap but the feeling is right............ from the 2 plants I got 2 grams of steam dried popcorn buds,thru in a little iso hash from my last batch rolled a jont I will sleep good tonight....I only took pics of one of the plants popcorn fyi


----------



## surferbum6900 (Sep 15, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> decided to trim some popcorn buds from one 2 of the girls coming up gave them a quick steam dry in the microwave....the taste is crap but the feeling is right............ from the 2 plants I got 2 grams of steam dried popcorn buds,thru in a little iso hash from my last batch rolled a jont I will sleep good tonight....I only took pics of one of the plants popcorn fyi


 ew gross...


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 17, 2008)

actually it just taste like mexcan brick, maybe a little better, so its not that bad.........on a sad note, I dont think I caught the nute burn in time on 3 of my ladies they are all more sativa and took the nute burn really hard, I may have to pull them and just use them for hash as they have just stopped growing the pots that had the soil mix in them didnt fair as bad as these did.sucks but what can you do, fortunatley I still have other plants that are doing great........


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Sep 17, 2008)

B921, soory to hear the bad news about your grow.
From experiance hempy buckets dont do well with
micro grows. I think its due to the small containers
and the ferts every watering, causes crazy ph and fert
problems. I am going through the same thing, plants are
all messed up with burns. Next time I will stick with soil
and sog in small containers.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 17, 2008)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> B921, soory to hear the bad news about your grow.
> From experiance hempy buckets dont do well with
> micro grows. I think its due to the small containers
> and the ferts every watering, causes crazy ph and fert
> ...


 I was thiking the same thing, i never had this problem with larger hempy buckets, so I may add more soil to the mix maybe 3 parts soil 2 parts perlite, the ones that have some of the seedlig soil faired alot better........but I wil press on I have to snatch 3 or 4 plants sux cause they are so late into flower but the damn burn killed any chance of a decent yield with them so I am going to pull them get what litte bud I can and make hash wth the rest............I gues I am just going to do pretty much the exact same as dr bud on ic mag except i wont be using moms and clones........... thanks for chiming in brother


----------



## wkbdliquidforce (Sep 18, 2008)

Come check out my plants man. See if you can give me any advice

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/110897-bottom-leaves-yellowing-stunted-growth.html#post1336893


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry i havent been updating guys its been pretty busy for me,I experienced some set backs ith the nute burn, so I had to rethink and retool, my solution is as stated prior that I need to do more of a conventional soil type sog grow, so I picked up some organic soil from my local garden center I am going 3 parts soil 2 parts perlite soil has worm castings and some other goodies in there, should be pretty good looked and felt good in my hands, I will have to feed them less often in soil etc........I put holes on the bottoms of the containers, I am going to transplant soome plants that arent to far along, I have a few ladies flowering still and some clones and some seedlings I need to fill 3 more spots to get back up to 21, I am also experimenting cloning in 100% perlite, I will let you guys know the method if it works, otherwise I will probably post pics tomorrow or later tonight once I am back up to speed


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 21, 2008)

Be good to see those pics man. I'm growing a 12/12 micro myself and I chose soil. They seem to be off to a good start and loving their soil + jiffy mix medium. Get those pics up man.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/111498-cfl-12-12-ww-soil.html


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 21, 2008)

im not an expert grower but i have a lil bit of experiance . i use the paper towel meth. but i moisten the towel with 1/4 strength vegan tea .5-1-1. i also use the pearl lite in dixie cups. i get the average of 90% healthy rapid growing seedlings. pearl lite doesnt have any type of nutes except sodium thats why it takes so long to grow. if u use the tea from the start it helps the seedling get used to the nutes faster . use the 1/4 strength nutesfor 1 week after the second set of leaves show then go to 1/2 strength so on so forth. this pic shows at two weeks from seed useing this method. the second pic shows at three weeks.


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG Candy is that algae all over those pots? Your plants look nute burned too.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 23, 2008)

here is a pic of one of the plants I pulled can someone diadnose it for me please.........it seems to start with the upper fan leaves and the leaves have that reverese canoe look.......any ideas?


----------



## ChronicGrower (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like nute burn to me.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 25, 2008)

alright guys I am back, got really busy working, kids are sick I am sick hell even the plants were sick..........anyway I scrapped all the ladies that were burned beyond repair made a few grams of iso hash, so I had to think and do some research so I am in soil now as previously reported, I think this will solve the problems I had....so the mission remains the same, I am using the same containers, I transplanted what I could salvage and everyone has taken too it fine, I will continue on with the grow, I think I could have done fine using hb's if I used hydro nutes, but my goal is to avoid having to go to the hydro store or order online, so that wont work......i now have drainage holes in the bottom of the bottles like a conventional soil grow, i tried cloning in perlite and lost one so I will stick with the jiffy peat pellets they never fail me........I have 3 more spots to fill to reach 21 so I have some beans soaking, I will not start beans in 12 oz cups and then transplant to bottles after 3-4 weeks so I can burry them deep to accomadate for stretch, i will be back to more regular updates now that my work project is about done, here are a few random pics, I do have some sativas that are just starting to flower they are going to have to get bent or something they are already almost too tall for the box any suggestions?

also I think the molases may have been a part of my problem so I am no longer going to use it, for the most part the plants will just get water that is ph at 6,5 with a drop of superthrive, when they look "hungry" i wll give them a dose of the doctor bud mix...........


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 25, 2008)

the lady on the right is the one that needs to be tied down i think it may be too late to top her??? she is throwing pistils?? what do you guys think? I am open to ideas.......


----------



## cronusoner (Sep 25, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> the lady on the right is the one that needs to be tied down i think it may be too late to top her??? she is throwing pistils?? what do you guys think? I am open to ideas.......


 
yo dude do not top her at this stage bcuz your plant will stop developing budding sites and instead concentrate its energy on leaf and stem growth. trust me man i wouldn't steer you wrong.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 25, 2008)

ok quick news flash I got it confirmed from dr bud that the molasses was the problem........so it is scratched and we move forward.

cron should I just bend the top down maybe try some lst?...............


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 26, 2008)

nothing to report today everything is looking pretty good I planted 3 more seeds today so I am up to 21 again......now we just wait and let them grow, I am happy I figured out the problem was the molasses, hate it ruined so many plants before I figured it out, but better late than never...........i may do a full pic spread just to get caught up on what i have in the box, so stick with me guys,


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 26, 2008)

going to spend some time this weekend putting together a rubbermaid cab for moms..........what I have learned is that cloning is so easy with these jiffy pucks that I am going to get 2 westside and 1 purple mom, going to do them bonsai style keep them very short so I am going to run more seeds to sex, I will take the tops after they first show female parts, I will put those clones in the mom box and they will become mothers...going to be a busy weekend I will keep you guys posted.my reasoning behind this is just the simplicity of the clones i will only use 2 26w 5000k foor the veg cag very simple, i will take the tops for clones and put them straight into the flower cab..........the goal is to keep 3-4 moms


----------



## oden230 (Sep 26, 2008)

Lookin good yo,
I think you should try super croping on that tall one, its where you firmly pinch a point on the stem and i kinda just flops over and continuse on.


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 26, 2008)

oden230 said:


> Lookin good yo,
> I think you should try super croping on that tall one, its where you firmly pinch a point on the stem and i kinda just flops over and continuse on.


I was just reading up on that... I may give it a shot she is still stretching


----------



## nrwhistle (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey BigD, I have been following this thread from the beginning. Im kind of doing the 12 12 thing with 5 plants but I let one plant veg for 2.5 weeks before adding in the others. I'm using about 10k lumen t5 HO with hydro nutes (flora nova series) in a mini rubbermaid cab and 20oz. hempys. Everything is going very smoothly so far, but the one plant that I veged for 2.5 weeks is almost 8in tall now, it was all low grade bagseed so no idea on strain info (def. a indica or hybrid though). I have room for about another 12-13in of growth on her and she just started throwing out her white hairs a couple days ago. It is looking very promising but with her 2.5 week veg do you think height will be an issue, seems shes growing about a 1/4 inch a day now and im really hoping she will stop sometime soon lol. Also a concern is pot size. If she gets much bigger do you think i will need to transpant out of the 20oz styrafoam into something larger, I do not want her to become root locked. 1st timer here just looking for some advice. Thanks


----------



## bigd921 (Sep 29, 2008)

your root should be ok, its the head space you need to consider


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 1, 2008)

Finally got everyone in soil now and things are looking better got some new seeds going , also put together a little rubbermaid box for moms, I tokk oe of the girls that just showed she gave up 4 clones, so the mother collection is started, I have 3 ladies flowering now, I will take 90% of the bud from them when they are done, and then reveg them to become mothers, I also started 4 seeds hoping to find a mother from some gifted seeds (strain called green magic) i will let them veg til I can top them and then they will go into flower I will keep the tops as clones of course, when my ladies show, they will be reverted back to veg and the clones will be flowered..... a pic of 2 of my girls that are budding ( they will both be revegged) and of the little rubbermaid box............


----------



## boxboy (Oct 2, 2008)

iam loving this thread...... great posts and info nice one Bigd


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 2, 2008)

boxboy said:


> iam loving this thread...... great posts and info nice one Bigd


thanks brother work has slowed down so I will be updating more often just waiting for my camera to charge.......stay tuned


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 3, 2008)

things still progressing, couple of shots of the mom cab, I have one mom that I took 4 clones from 2 went into the flower box the other 2 will be vegged to be moms..........also some bud shots from one fo the ladies in the flower box she stopped stretching just short of the lights and is looking pretty good, she will probably be revegged and turned into a mom............


----------



## The Irish (Oct 13, 2008)

10 days go by and I haven't seen a new post.....Has BigD gone missing like Wolfman Zen


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 14, 2008)

still here brothers, things have been progressing just been really busy lately, I have 2 girls that need another 2-3 weeks, I have a bosai mom that is producing clones (6 in the flower box alreads) took 3 more today, and some seedlings going..........here are a few random pics..I am still running test to determine if I will use hbs or soil, so stay tuned, I plan to run 6 clones in hb and 6 in soil and see what works best still using the same nute mix, minus the moleasses, I have my hdro nutes and epsom salt on the standby just in case............


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 16, 2008)

Still got it going guys going to try and be a bit more active..........as you guys know I built a little rubbermaid mom and clone box, only useing one 26w full spectrum bulb, I took one of the girls that started 12/12 from seed (she was a westside seed) and she is now the mom, I think she has given me 10 clones so far, I plan to produce a sister for her, and then one other mom to be determined, I will still run some 12/12 from seed so I cana do a comparison, also still running some soil and some h.b's but I think i will end up all h.bs i think I am safe as long as i keep the moleasses out of the mix, anyway some pics of some seedlings some clones and the mom


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 17, 2008)

whats up guys happy Friday...........not much to report the hb's are so much faster than soil, I just hope removing the moleasses from the mix did the trick so far so good ........couple of my clones are starting to stretch..........and I am just waiting for 2 of the 12/12 from seeds that survived to finish up they are looking pretty good one indica, one sativa, hopefully 2-3 weeks, just a few shots of 2 of the clones and one of the flowering ladies.


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is so crazy, i had no idea you can get a half oz per week with such little rm. Definatly gives me some ideas. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 19, 2008)

micro sog is where its at friend...........


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey guys was going to post some pics but the batteries need to charge on the camera so either later or tomorrow, all systems are still running smoothly put 4 new clones in flower today, they were taken a week ago and received 24 hour lighting for that week, 2 are in hempy buckets and 2 are in soil, I will use these to do a side by side comparison. my other cloens in hempy are doing great so far, they will be fed dynagrow bloom, 1/4 tsp and 1/4tsp epsom salt ( may increase to 1/2tsp) and 2 drops superthrive per gallon, soil plants are still getting the dr bud mix......one of my clones has a 4 figered leaf never seen that before does it mean anything? I will get a pic when the batteries charge


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was just thinking about applying this to a micro grow i am construing/planning. Would it be practical to have a similar setup but with a Screen? (Basically the Scrog Method but for a 12/12 microgrow) 

Also, i believe you mentioned something about topping these plants to slow upward growth. I think thats a great idea because it serves multiple purposes.(Cloning and Promoting side growth.) 

However, is it possible to just LST the plants and keep them short?

Lastly, is this doable with a 150 watt HPS light?


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 20, 2008)

One more thing, what is the total time it takes in this constant 12/12 to go from seed to bud(ready to be harvested)?

Thanks


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 20, 2008)

I cant give you mcuh advise on the scrog or lst, I like topping because it provides a clone and keeps the height down.......I have never run a 150w hps, the hardest thing imho will be getting a decent light footprint with only one bulb, and obviously ventilation..........


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok a few pics as promised some garden shots (finally full again, as you will seed I have some soil and some hb's, I have to run to the garden store today for more jiffy pellets, and perlite, still looking for a hydro store alternative for nutes in the hb's...... the clones are taking off nicely, and 2 of the 12/12 from seeds threw pistils today ( they are in soil), I think thats about all for now, oh one of my 12/12 from seeds that is fininshing up, the indica one, all the thrichs are mily, BUT the pitils are still 95% white, I am going to let her go until I see mote orange hairs or amber thrichs, the sativa is still growing I will get some pics of them tomorrow, I downgraded my lighting to just 4x 42w, my temps are alot better and I have more headspace, I think with the drop in temps the loss of watts and lumens will not matter as much, its all about finding the right balance..........and the plants seem to be growing alot better now sometimes less is more I guess we will see, anyway on to the pics......oh there is a pic of the 4 fingered leaf anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 21, 2008)

took one of the 12/12 from seed plants down this morning, all the thrichs were mily with a little amber starting, got the main cola and some popcorn nugs, pic of the cola below next to a bic lighter, they will be in the dryer box til thursday and I will give you guys the total weight my guess iwth the popcorn nugs is 5grams


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you guys think that a carbon scrubber and fan placed inside of a grow box would also help with the smell or would it not make that much of a difference unless its on the exhaust?

I would thinking that some additional stinky odors in the box would get &#8220;cleaned&#8221; while in there but I just wanted to get some feedback.


----------



## cronusoner (Oct 23, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> ok quick news flash I got it confirmed from dr bud that the molasses was the problem........so it is scratched and we move forward.
> 
> cron should I just bend the top down maybe try some lst?...............


wuz up bigD? sorry i didnt wrte back sooner but i didnt have internet for like a month or so. i just recently moved to a new apartment so im back now. n e ways yes i would bend it instead. and try to find a strain that doesnt grow to tall so u dont have this problem. if you do end revegging just know that once the plant starts vegging again its probably gonna end up twice as tall as it is now so becareful. and for the molassess u should try using it at a quarter of the strength you normaly would and only use it on the last 4-5 weeks of flowering only. i use regular sugar and it does make my buds bigger then normal. remember like u said sometimes less is more, makes perfect sense when it comes down to this growing stuff. also when you top your plants once they've already started throwing pistils your gonna end up reducing your yeild so try to top them at least two weeks b4 you start flowering them so they have enough time to heal n recover properly. thats what i do when i start a new seed and if it ends up being a male then i'll discard his clones as well. just make sure to labe them. peace out bro.


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 23, 2008)

good to see you back cron...since I have a little rubbermaid mom and clone cab I probably wont be topping the 12/12 from seeds at all anymore, I will always keep some going from seed in the floower cab in search of a killer strain and if I see something I like I will top it and use the clone to make a mom, let the original seed plant bud out (yield wolndt be very important) just to check the quality and then if she is a keeper work from clone, I have an indica now that threw pistils today , she is so green and smells more than anything in my box, so I am going to let her top stretch a bit, and take her top and make a potential mother plant..........

other updates, I put all the plants into anew soil mix over the weekend, I am going to work hard on this soil thing I am really starting to like it, its an organic mix called Dr Q,s Filthy rich, has peat mosss worm castings kelp blone and blood meal, some lime for ph balancing and perlite, I added more perlite to it for additional drainage, and damn my plants are loving this stuff, this is the fastest growth I have seen so far, within 48 hours of transplanting most of the plants had new roots nearly to the bottom of ther containers very white and hairy, no drooping no burns, this will be my soil mix until further notice, I am hoping I wont have to feed them much if at all, when I do I am not sure what it will be I would like to keep it organic, I am wondering if maybe just the fish emulsions and some molasses would be a good tea, going to have to read up on it, sorry for this being so long guys....I fucking ran out of jiffy peat pellets, and i cant find them anywhere locally not even the garden store, so iam using the jiffy pots with my soil mix for the time being we wil see if that works, I will order some from the net if need be, also, lol so much info I know I ordered some seeds ,5 feminised Big bang from greenhouse seeds, everything I read about it makes it sound perfect for me and my operation, i will let you guys know when I get and start them,

Ok a few pics below of the garden and several shots of clones 4 clones all about a week apart in age, I think they look great what do you guys thgink??


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 24, 2008)

whats up guys happy Friday  nothing much to report plants are doing great I am loving this soil, growth looks very healthy, I repotted my mother into a new pot (recycled coffee container) so she is in the new mix also , I am putting labels with the date my plants first show pistils on them I consider that too be day one of flowering it will help with me planning out my harvest, I also plan to figure out the perfect time for my westside strain I am running I figure maybe take one at day 55 day 60 and maybe even day 65 and 70 to see the difference and what I like best, I want to really dial this strain in if I can. I still am and will be running a few spots in the box for 12/12 from seeds so I can keep some variety and compare yields, I have one that is 12/12 from seed she is about 44 days into flowering, been using her to experiment with some nute mixes, she has no fan leaves left lol but still budding , most of the leaves got burned by lights befor I scaled them back, think thats about it, a couple of pics of my mom after her transplant and some clones that are waiting to be planted the larger 2 were taken 5 days ago, the smaller 3 were taken 2 days ago i think and a couple of garden shots of course


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 25, 2008)

whats up guys just a few random gaqrden pics, a good one of the 4 fingered fan leaf still cant find any info on that and if it means anything good or bad plus rep to anyone that can help may mean nothing may mean something, also took some pics of a coouple of the clones they are about 2 weeks into flower now looking good still stretchinga bit but i think they are slowing down whihch would be perfect should start forming buds in a week or so , also a pic of a rally nice indica 12/12 from seed I have going its about 3 weeks from seed hoping its a girl if so she will be topped and cloned I will flower out the original seed plant and veg the clone to become a mom, I really like the leaf structure and its the truest indica looking plant I have seen from my seed stash, and lastly my flowering 12/12 from seed girl she has been thru alot but will reward me with some decent buds she is at about 45 days flowering ( i count fromthe day first pistils show) I had planned to make her a mom (which is why she is in the coffee container) but she is very sativa dominant and thats not what I was looking for in a mom, so I flowered her out she got a late flower fimming, and has 4 heads coming out of the top lol, bud site all the way to the soil line and the top is just one big cluster of those sativa type buds kind of long and skinny you guys know what I mean lol, she has alot of milky trichs already but I wont dare touch her before day 56


----------



## cronusoner (Oct 25, 2008)

wuz Big i thought i had already commeted on that already? i must to forgot, but the truth is that its perfectly normal when u clone. get use to seeing a whole bunch more weird leaf patterns its just the plant redeveloping its self. if u look closely at the new leafs growing in you'll see lil by lil it'll add one new feather each time a new node sprouts. but its normal so your good bro. keep up the good work!



bigd921 said:


> whats up guys just a few random gaqrden pics, a good one of the 4 fingered fan leaf still cant find any info on that and if it means anything good or bad plus rep to anyone that can help may mean nothing may mean something, also took some pics of a coouple of the clones they are about 2 weeks into flower now looking good still stretchinga bit but i think they are slowing down whihch would be perfect should start forming buds in a week or so , also a pic of a rally nice indica 12/12 from seed I have going its about 3 weeks from seed hoping its a girl if so she will be topped and cloned I will flower out the original seed plant and veg the clone to become a mom, I really like the leaf structure and its the truest indica looking plant I have seen from my seed stash, and lastly my flowering 12/12 from seed girl she has been thru alot but will reward me with some decent buds she is at about 45 days flowering ( i count fromthe day first pistils show) I had planned to make her a mom (which is why she is in the coffee container) but she is very sativa dominant and thats not what I was looking for in a mom, so I flowered her out she got a late flower fimming, and has 4 heads coming out of the top lol, bud site all the way to the soil line and the top is just one big cluster of those sativa type buds kind of long and skinny you guys know what I mean lol, she has alot of milky trichs already but I wont dare touch her before day 56


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks chron, nothing much to report all is looking good today, since my flower box is finally full I can work on gettin gsome other moms going, wont need to take any clones for a while to flower but I will still take some to keep my mom small I will just have to ditch them hate throwing away perfectly good clones but what else can I do, hope my seeds get here soon I am looking forward to trying to grow this big bang, I may take some pics later if my camera gets done charging before the games start


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok ive got a good question...

Would it work well to do this 12/12 lighting entirely with an HPS light? 

Im aware it might not be necesarry, but im just wondering because HPS lights are supposed to be best for the flowering stage. And since this is flowering basically the entire life of the plant...well hopefully you see where im going.

Basically, would it be good to use HPS for 12/12 since their the best lights for flowering?


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 27, 2008)

an hps would not work in my grow. my box is too small so the heat would be a huge problem, but there is nothing wrong with running an hps 12/12 as long as you have the proper set up

pics coming in a while waiting for lights on


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 27, 2008)

nothing much to report, I am going to use the 20 0z soda bottle containers going forward, I can fit the same number in there and the added soil allows me to go an additional day between waterings most of my current containers are 16 oz water bottles, they will work but will require more frequent watering I also think the little bit of added root space may make a difference in yield but that remains to be seen..... a few pics from the garden today


----------



## bigd921 (Oct 28, 2008)

nothing much to update 2 of the clones look to be finished with there stretch and are starting to bud, should end up between 9-12 inches which would be perfect, that is with a 2 inch clone, that got 24 hour light for 7 days and then into flower

everything is looking healthy so far I am very excited, my 12/12 from seed girl is day 48 flowering today, more hairs changing more thrichs showing up and getting milky she never go to be in the good soil, wonder what would have become of her then, I wont reveg her tho very sativa dominant, and I not inpressed with her bud production


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 29, 2008)

hey bigd, i was wondering about a few things.

If i used a HPS for this method, would that make the plants stretch?

Or would they just stay small because the 12/12 lighting cycle?



Also, i was wondering which worked better for you in this scenerio, soil or hepy buckets? 

one more question...what is the biggest yield youve had from a single one of these plants?


----------



## jchesmore722 (Oct 29, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> tried adding a fan to the inside of the box for added circulation but it made my temps shoot up to over 100 took the fan out ant the temp dropped 15 degrees needless to say i wont do that again....


 
hey i know that was from awhile ago but i was wondering how thats possible????


im plannign on building a growbox but my design involves having two fans with carbon scrubbers on them in the growbox for odor control and ventilation.....


is this a bad idea?? if its going to make temps shoot up i dont want to do it but i cant understand how it would make temps go up


----------



## bigd921 (Nov 2, 2008)

jchesmore722 said:


> hey i know that was from awhile ago but i was wondering how thats possible????
> 
> 
> im plannign on building a growbox but my design involves having two fans with carbon scrubbers on them in the growbox for odor control and ventilation.....
> ...


honestly I am not sure why it happens, but I have read about it on the forums, I currently use 3 pc fans in the box 1 for exhaust, one of my intakes is active with a fan, and I have a small pc fan for air circulation inside the box with 4 42w bulbs I peek at 77 degrees...........

plants are looking good some of the clones have started to bud so they are done with the stretch looks like for westside in my sog, the clones need 7-10 to root and then straight to 12/12 to finish at the height I want, now just have to wait and see what the harvest time will be and then I can really work out the logistics of the sog, I think it finishes pretty fast like 50-60 days, I am going to start the count from the day I see the first pistil, and then harvest one at day 50 one at day 55 and one at day 60 and maybe day 65 (depends on how much amber i see at 60) some of the ladies looked hungry so I mixed up some dynagrow bloom with a touch of epsom salt and they got a shot we will se how they react, some of the ladies got fed a diluted version of the dr bud mix using tap water (just trying to find what works best) I gal 1 tblspn of fish emulsions 1 dropperful of shultz 1/4 tspn epsom salt 2 drops superthrive,the ones that were fed this mix actually look a bit better too me but I will give it a week and then decide which to go with


----------



## bigd921 (Nov 2, 2008)

oh here are 3 clones they all showed there first pistils today so they should be about done with there stretch, thats what I have seen in this strain first 2 weeks in the box stretch then pistils and now just waiting for the bud fase, the one in the middle grew 2 side branches from the begining wasnt topped or anything its the only clone that I have taken so far that has done this


----------



## bigd921 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry its been a while guys been busy building my new flowering box
its much wider than the one I was using (which is now home to moms and clones and new seeds), so at maxium capacity I can fit over 50 bottles in it......I doubt I will ever run that many but nice to know I can I obvioulsy added more lights I have 2 pc fans working the ehaust and one small actve intake and a larger passive intake, I built a larger dryer box/carbon filter, all diy nothing fancy but working perfect just some activated carbon a recycled coffe container some mesh cloth some duct tape and a pc fan and we have a great drying box and no odor in my grow area.............

ok some of the clones got hit hard with a deficiencey, have it narrowed down to either cal/mag or P, so I am off r/o and now using tap water with dynagrow bloom, plus superthrive and we are back on track, took a few pics then the batteries died will put up more when they cahrge if anyone is interested....outside of the deficiencey things are running really smooth


----------



## cronusoner (Nov 20, 2008)

hey bigd i finally figured out how to post pics! so go ck out my album i started. now all i gotta do is learn how to start a journal


----------



## cronusoner (Nov 20, 2008)

hey bigd i started my own journal. ck it out.


----------



## cronusoner (Nov 27, 2008)

hello? BigD r u there? who turn the lights off?


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 2, 2008)

Whats up guys sorry for the lack of updates been busy with the holidays and work.... the sog is still going strong I have had a few problems but nothing I couldnt handle, I accidentally fed my mothers and clones the flowering mix and burned the crap out of them , ohter than that I am still not totally satisfied with what I feeding them (dyna gro bloom) even with switching to ph balanced tap water I still thing I have a cal/mag deficiencey that shows up at about 30 days of flower going to add 1/4 tsp of epsom salt to the mix and see if that helps, I am also going to run a few micro hempy buckets again and see if I can dial those in, I have harvested some clones (6)I am averaging about 4.5 grams dry per cut, I expect the next batch to be better since I have fed them a little better.....

Soe pics below of 2 of clones they are both at day 47 of flower I beleive,about90% milky thrichs a couple of amber and the rest still clear going to let them go til I see 0 clear, the shorter clone veged 7 days the taller one vegged 10, there are a few cab shots, and a harvest shot from one of the clones i harvested, got some new sees I have going supposedly some sort of ak47 cross, the smoke was damn good so we will see what the seeds bring enjoy the pics and sorry for the delay


----------



## Cannabox (Dec 2, 2008)

sweet grow man. definately gives me some hope for my micro grow. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Multan (Dec 2, 2008)

hey big d.

i have read your grow from beginning to start...

and for the amount of time, effort, and energy you have put into this micro setup.

you could have have harvested a pretty fat amount, and be on your way to a second harvest.

I feel the stretching is the result of lack light.

I am surprised that none of the "more experienced" growers haven't told you this...

If you are doing 12/12, investing even in a small HPS will make the WORLDS difference. You don't get sufficient UBA/UBV rays from CFLs.

Again, imo you could be doing better...but i guess you've "invested" 5 months...at least the clones you've been getting have been healthier.

Please look into additional supplemental lighting. a 70 watt HPS w/ ballast sucks up about 86 watts total. It's not very hot either. Would help a shitt load. and those 86 watts outperform 2 cfls ANYDAY.

150 watt hps would be better...but its all on you.

Also please please please...i don't know how many times you've burned you're plants due to nute burn...but its about time to learn from the past, and always undernute than to over.

I'm just giving you some constructive criticism that others haven't--but should?

I mean hell, in my grow i've been fucking up too. But it's my 1st and i'm trying to learn from my mistakes as well.

But seriously for the amount of effort you have put in, and the yield output...i am not convinced nor impressed.

Good luck to you...and i hope you take away some of these suggestions.

Kudos on expanding the grow space, and introducing soil.


----------



## Multan (Dec 2, 2008)

don't get me wrong...i'm not against cfls...i have a bud who swears and grows by it....but in your 5 months of perpetual grow---12/12 in little bottle containers...its not exactly working too well.

BUT.

i have also read 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&page=1&pp=15

now that guy knows how to do a microgrow.

don't get me wrong...you just need to re-evaluate where you are messing up.


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 2, 2008)

Multan said:


> hey big d.
> 
> i have read your grow from beginning to start...
> 
> ...


Fortunatley it was not my intent to impress or convince you, the stretch is by design and had you actually read the grow on ic mag or mine you would know that, and hps woud in no way benefit me, I get an average of 4.5grams per cut I harvet 6 cuts every 10 days (do the math noob) 6X4.5=26.0 grams a week, about an OZ a week a Qp per month MORE than enough for my personal consumption....now away with you noob


----------



## Multan (Dec 2, 2008)

new strain maybe? you're fucking up somewhere.

and if a "newb" is telling you that.

its pretty sad. but whatever i really don't care.

carry on, won't post any more here.

peace.

ps. your math is way off. 10 days is 10 days, not a week. 6x4.5 = 27 x 3 = 81 grams = 2.89 OZ per mo = .18 of a pound.


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 3, 2008)

Multan said:


> new strain maybe? you're fucking up somewhere.
> 
> and if a "newb" is telling you that.
> 
> ...


ok get back to your little led project, you have nothing to offer, you are right if I stick with a 10 day veg it will be about 3 zips a month if I do a 7 day and throw an extra clone in its 4 zips a month, I smoke about a half per week either way I am self sufficient plus some, and thats all I am here for you dont know enough to tell me anything, sorry kid, if you had some nute suggestions then maybe.....

Well I just looked thru your grow lol and YOU NEED TO READ ALL YOU CAN, you are managing 3 fucking plants and have nute burn, ph problems, gnats, possible mildew, (although I think you may have spider mites) get the fuck out of her guy lol I thought maybe you were actually doing something and I should hold my tounge LOL , I will harvest more this month than your grow cold ever hope to produce lol, I really do wish someone that knew something could help me out with this damn deficeincey, but you need to focus on YOUR grow you have alot of work to do noob..........


----------



## oden230 (Dec 3, 2008)

hehe now now guys dont fight
Bigd im sure he ment nothing against you, hes just throwing in his 2cents yah meen?

But dude T5s are the shit, after useing CFLs i think they produce to much heat for the amount of light, T5s are real cool and so far are makein my ladys BURST with purely blue light lol,I think itle be even better once i get my red bulbs, i gota post pics so you can see, there perfect for cabs.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 3, 2008)

how are da babies doin bro. i pretty much feed my babies water durin veggin ya know. wanna hit um lite then medium wit nutes durin flowerin, dats jus wut im on. good luck tho bro. im tuned in wit ur grow


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 4, 2008)

oden230 said:


> hehe now now guys dont fight
> Bigd im sure he ment nothing against you, hes just throwing in his 2cents yah meen?
> 
> But dude T5s are the shit, after useing CFLs i think they produce to much heat for the amount of light, T5s are real cool and so far are makein my ladys BURST with purely blue light lol,I think itle be even better once i get my red bulbs, i gota post pics so you can see, there perfect for cabs.


I have a t5 set up but its a 4 foot 8 bulb, obviously too big for a micro grow, I have never used it I bough it when i was using my entire closet to grow, If I could find the right 2ft setup i would consider trying them I have always wanted to try tubes, and I keep seeing great grows with t5's.......


----------



## cronusoner (Dec 4, 2008)

hey bigd what kind of nute problems r u having? is it an over dose or under dose? you might wanna try magical by technaflora in low doses(not what da bottle says! i use it every once in a while when eva i see any type of deficiencies) if your having a problem with calcium, magnesium, or iron this will sure give u a fix!


----------



## oden230 (Dec 4, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> I have a t5 set up but its a 4 foot 8 bulb, obviously too big for a micro grow, I have never used it I bough it when i was using my entire closet to grow, If I could find the right 2ft setup i would consider trying them I have always wanted to try tubes, and I keep seeing great grows with t5's.......


yeah dude, i gota find a danm camera.


----------



## oden230 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Check out my bitchesThev been under 6400k t5s the whole flower, switched to 3500k today.

sorry pics are crummy, hadta use my phone.


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 5, 2008)

very nice oden


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 5, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> hey bigd what kind of nute problems r u having? is it an over dose or under dose? you might wanna try magical by technaflora in low doses(not what da bottle says! i use it every once in a while when eva i see any type of deficiencies) if your having a problem with calcium, magnesium, or iron this will sure give u a fix!


its deficiencies, either, cal mag or iron, I switched to tap water from R/O it got a little better, but still not gone, I mixed up nutes yesterday and I added 1/4 tspn of epsom salt so we will see if that works.


----------



## cronusoner (Dec 5, 2008)

oh i see now. well remember that sometimes its takes up to two weeks untill u actually see the deficiencies correct its self and also the leafs that were affected will not heal. the spots will stay on there for the plants whole life.just ck out the new growth for any signs of the difiencies and if their fine then your ok. i myself have been using tap water for about a year and have achived better results then when i used ro/distilled water. peace bro.



bigd921 said:


> its deficiencies, either, cal mag or iron, I switched to tap water from R/O it got a little better, but still not gone, I mixed up nutes yesterday and I added 1/4 tspn of epsom salt so we will see if that works.


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 5, 2008)

harvested 3 today, at day 50, there are 3 more from this group that I am going to let go until day 60 to see the difference at day 50 I have 90% milky 5% clear 5% amber thrichs and the hairs are about 60% orange the rest will turn orange during the drying process................


----------



## cronusoner (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats! i guess will be smokin together! as u can see i too just finished up a plant. the last of the hindu..goodbye my lil friend.


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 6, 2008)

nice!!!! I will be pulling more in 10 days


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 9, 2008)

after drying in my dryer box those 3 cut on 12/5 gave me 13 grams. I will report on the 60 days ones when they get cu and dried


----------



## oden230 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey you ever thnk about doin scrog? I think it takes a little longer but man ill never do anything else.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 19, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## bigd921 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry guys i was really busy with the holidays and all, neglected my journal and my plants and lost alot of clones, I did get some new seeds and finally got some good nutes ...Floranova bloom as i understand it its basicly the lucas formula in one bottle I read a post from Lucas on one of the boards recomending it, so I will use it at 1/2 strngth for veg and early flower and full strngth for late flowering along with my organic soil mix, I should be doing fine............so the grow is still going but I am at least 30 days from another harvest, my revegs are going great and they will be new moms, so I am closing this journal out and will start a new one soon same sog with the better nutes and different strains look for it in the cfl section thanks for all the support guys..............


----------



## PTsilence (Dec 31, 2008)

yo if you do post a link here


----------



## fishindog (Jan 3, 2009)

suscribed....


----------



## Chris602 (Jan 30, 2009)

*LOl I read It All Im Pretty Sure Skimmed All Post That Wasnt Your Bigd... But How Much Many plants Have You harvested And How Much Did You yield Dry Weight??? Cuz From What i got You Only Harvest Like 4 Plants And Only A Few Nugs? Am i Correct. I Think You Doing A good Job On What You Planned. But maybe Ill Shoot You An Idea... Now that you Kinda got Your Preputueal Going You Should build Anothe Cab To get Some Real veg Time In 30 Days And that Will Push Your yeild Per plant To Like Triple What your yeilding Now.. And Just incorpate One At A time Till They All been veg Thirty Days And bam You Still Got The Same Cycle Going Just With Nicer Plants,, And For Hieght Just SCOg The Hell Out of Them. But im Still A Hella Newb So Maybe Im Dreamin...*


----------



## DrGreen007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Grow Mate


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey bro, grow looks like its improved quite a bit since the last time I chimed in way back when this was still a micro hempy.
I spotted a couple minor issues that may improve things. One the lights, you could throw in a couple day lights in the cab
about 2-3 that spectrum will help if you still have the stretching issue. Second I dont think you have a def in nutes more
looks like a lock out or nute burn looking at how the ends curl over almost like a claw. Might be from a build up of salts.

Other than my two cents, I like the micro sog idea, im working on the bugs in mine. Just built another cab for mother, clones, and
a bit of vegging. I just have to get the timing down packed cause its way off at the moment. 

I would post pic but they are too big, not sure how to resize at the moment.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 2, 2009)

cool, nice


----------



## be more curious (Apr 9, 2009)

Good thread, I found it inspiring. I too am undergoing a cfl micro grow 12/12 from seed. Had tuff times in the first two weeks, now the are thriving! The micro scrubber is awesome I am trying to finish mine up right now. If things go as planned I will be through flower in 45 days. It is soon but I have to leave where I am staying, so time is short on flower


----------



## cronusoner (Apr 13, 2009)

BIgD is gone people! im sorry yall. but hes gone forever! he was my friend too so ill miss him as well. peace out yall n if yall hear something let me know.


----------



## chiefsmokemup (Aug 23, 2009)

so u skip veg stage?


----------



## JJGooding (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm sure he's doing 12/12 from the start so no veg time.

This is quite an unconventional grow and for that I commend you.

Edit: So much so that I've come out of my slumber to post.


----------



## 420kushhaze (Sep 25, 2010)

Awsome gro bro...sick idea...I wanna try this...subbed...keep em rollin.


----------

